# Slammed European Sedans ... Post 'em Up ...



## Black20th (Jul 3, 2002)

Saw this pic and I wanted to see some more big European sedans slammed, nice wheels, etc. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## lofapoo (Aug 29, 2004)

That's exactly the car I was thinking of.


----------



## Black20th (Jul 3, 2002)

*Re: Slammed European Sedans ... Post 'em Up ... (Black20th)*


----------



## Black20th (Jul 3, 2002)

*Re: Slammed European Sedans ... Post 'em Up ... (Black20th)*


----------



## Black20th (Jul 3, 2002)

*Re: Slammed European Sedans ... Post 'em Up ... (Black20th)*

last one ... for now:


----------



## 2MuchRightFt (Jul 10, 2005)

*Re: Slammed European Sedans ... Post 'em Up ... (Black20th)*









i know this is cheating but note the 4 doors


----------



## Black20th (Jul 3, 2002)

*Re: Slammed European Sedans ... Post 'em Up ... (JettaLMP)*


----------



## Black20th (Jul 3, 2002)

*Re: Slammed European Sedans ... Post 'em Up ... (Black20th)*


----------



## Black20th (Jul 3, 2002)

*Re: Slammed European Sedans ... Post 'em Up ... (Black20th)*


----------



## woofster (Dec 16, 2002)

*Re: Slammed European Sedans ... Post 'em Up ... (Black20th)*









^ Holy...sweetness.


----------



## kyokoris (Sep 16, 2001)

*Re: Slammed European Sedans ... Post 'em Up ... (woofster)*









time to whore the good o pic out aghain,,
btw its fo sale http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## whiteboy1 (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: Slammed European Sedans ... Post 'em Up ... (kyokoris)*

someone should post that slammed black cls amg on the cobblestone road. thats hott


----------



## HASSELHOF (Feb 2, 2005)

*Re: Slammed European Sedans ... Post 'em Up ... (Black20th)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Black20th* »_










holy crap!!! that's georgous...i want it


----------



## Black20th (Jul 3, 2002)




----------



## SiXdEeNiNe69 (Sep 9, 2003)

*Re: Slammed European Sedans ... Post 'em Up ... (Black20th)*


----------



## dmc (Apr 16, 2000)

*Re: Slammed European Sedans ... Post 'em Up ... (SiXdEeNiNe69)*


----------



## Rhein (Mar 27, 2006)

*Re: Slammed European Sedans ... Post 'em Up ... (woofster)*


_Quote, originally posted by *woofster* »_








^ Holy...sweetness.

isn't that like a 94-99 C-Class?
they are nice looking like that!


----------



## No2CE (Feb 21, 2004)

*Re: Slammed European Sedans ... Post 'em Up ... (Black20th)*

This thread should include wagons too. Slammed wagons are weakness.


----------



## Harrison. (May 27, 2003)

*Re: Slammed European Sedans ... Post 'em Up ... (Black20th)*

Yes please.


----------



## WestcoastCam (Jul 15, 2004)

*Re: Slammed European Sedans ... Post 'em Up ... (Black20th)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Black20th* »_last one ... for now:









Car was totalled by its 19 year old owner. Now he's looking at buying a CLS63.


----------



## stock60 (Jan 16, 2002)

*Re: Slammed European Sedans ... Post 'em Up ... (WestcoastCam)*

slammed? I bent the floor up getting in the driveway
european? yup, german
sedan? that's what the model name says...


----------



## 16vscooter (Aug 26, 2003)

*Re: Slammed European Sedans ... Post 'em Up ... (No2CE)*

mmm mmmm good


----------



## T1VW (Jan 1, 2003)

*Re: Slammed European Sedans ... Post 'em Up ... (woofster)*


_Quote, originally posted by *woofster* »_








^ Holy...sweetness.

Hey can anyone find out what wheels these are ?
I have the same car, thinking about modding, and have been searching for the perfect wheel, might get them an inch smaller though.


----------



## Black20th (Jul 3, 2002)

*Re: Slammed European Sedans ... Post 'em Up ... (eyesreflecting)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eyesreflecting* »_mmm mmmm good









more PLEASE.


----------



## Black20th (Jul 3, 2002)

*Re: Slammed European Sedans ... Post 'em Up ... (WestcoastCam)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WestcoastCam* »_Car was totalled by its 19 year old owner. Now he's looking at buying a CLS63.

19 year old !


----------



## TOOOlowCOUPE (May 18, 2005)

*Re: Slammed European Sedans ... Post 'em Up ... (Black20th)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Black20th* »_
more PLEASE.

































one of my favorites from sweden


----------



## jacobyb (Nov 3, 2000)

*Re: Slammed European Sedans ... Post 'em Up ... (TOOOlowCOUPE)*


----------



## StattlichPassat (Feb 12, 2001)

*Re: Slammed European Sedans ... Post 'em Up ... (TOOOlowCOUPE)*

Mmmm... my favorite type of ride. Over-engineered and powered, sport-tuned German sedans. Can't ever get enough (that Epic S8 has been a personal long-time favorite).
Mine:










_Modified by StattlichPassat at 2:06 AM 6-4-2006_


----------



## synthsis (Sep 4, 2001)

not that i'm knit-picking but the bugs don't count since they aren't sedans. you get a pass because, well, you know why


----------



## 16v (Aug 4, 1999)

*Re: Slammed European Sedans ... Post 'em Up ... (Black20th)*


----------



## 1sikgti (Aug 20, 2003)

*Re: Slammed European Sedans ... Post 'em Up ... (16v)*









has 4 doors!


----------



## stock60 (Jan 16, 2002)

*Re: (synthsis)*


_Quote, originally posted by *synthsis* »_not that i'm knit-picking but the bugs don't count since they aren't sedans. you get a pass because, well, you know why









if it's not a sedan then why is it called the vw sedan?








the ghia though...no, no, no!


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

*Re: (synthsis)*


_Quote, originally posted by *synthsis* »_not that i'm knit-picking but the bugs don't count since they aren't sedans. you get a pass because, well, you know why









It's got a trunk, check... seats 4, check, it's a 2 door sedan








Oh and


















_Modified by VDub2625 at 4:45 AM 6-4-2006_


----------



## Spd33 (Jun 12, 2001)

*Re: (VDub2625)*

























































































the best one again










_Modified by Spd33 at 7:24 AM 6-4-2006_


----------



## Black20th (Jul 3, 2002)

*Re: (Spd33)*

Love the CLS 55.


----------



## wESTsAEED (Aug 31, 2002)

Damn the CLS is pimpin' the hell outta this page...


----------



## eh (Mar 4, 2003)

*Re: Slammed European Sedans ... Post 'em Up ... (dmc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dmc* »_









So hot. So very hot.


----------



## StattlichPassat (Feb 12, 2001)

*Re: (wESTsAEED)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wESTsAEED* »_Damn the CLS is pimpin' the hell outta this page...

No doubt... hummina hummina hummina...
















(p.s.: no more coupes or wagons... CLS is sedan enough, ha)


----------



## a2a4raddo (Aug 14, 2001)

*Re: (StattlichPassat)*


----------



## varanus (Sep 8, 2005)




----------



## [email protected] (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: (a2a4raddo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *a2a4raddo* »_









That is one bad M5. I followed the build up from the first time he got it supercharged, and through the issues he has keeping it running cool in the Middle East. One fast freaking M5 (~900hp)
There is a twin also...


----------



## 8vRocket (Aug 6, 2002)

*Re: Slammed European Sedans ... Post 'em Up ... (TOOOlowCOUPE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TOOOlowCOUPE* »_










amazing picture http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## T1VW (Jan 1, 2003)

*Re: Slammed European Sedans ... Post 'em Up ... (HASSELHOF)*









*hey guys, how should i go about finding out who makes these wheels ? Any help would be much appreciated. * http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## hellaSmoked (Nov 24, 2004)

*Re: Slammed European Sedans ... Post 'em Up ... (T1VW)*

Theres some sick stuff in here. Big slammed sedans are so sweet.



































_Modified by hellaSmoked at 2:23 AM 6-5-2006_


----------



## chandlerGTi (Jul 13, 2004)

*Re: Slammed European Sedans ... Post 'em Up ... (hellaSmoked)*


----------



## Black20th (Jul 3, 2002)

*Re: Slammed European Sedans ... Post 'em Up ... (chandlerGTi)*

nice Benz's


----------



## MARCSICKSURF (May 7, 2004)

*Re: Slammed European Sedans ... Post 'em Up ... (T1VW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *T1VW* »_








*hey guys, how should i go about finding out who makes these wheels ? Any help would be much appreciated. * http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


I believe those are Brabus Wheels


----------



## Black20th (Jul 3, 2002)

*Re: Slammed European Sedans ... Post 'em Up ... (MARCSICKSURF)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MARCSICKSURF* »_I believe those are Brabus Wheels









Yes, Brabus Monoblock III Multipiece.


----------



## chandlerGTi (Jul 13, 2004)

*Re: Slammed European Sedans ... Post 'em Up ... (Black20th)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Black20th* »_
Yes, Brabus Monoblock III Multipiece.









If you look closely you will see that those are NOT the same. I believe those are a version made by WALD or JunctionProduce. I've seen them on a lot of the VIP cars.


----------



## Bauzen (Oct 5, 2001)

*Re: Slammed European Sedans ... Post 'em Up ... (chandlerGTi)*

bringing it back...


----------



## Bauzen (Oct 5, 2001)

*Re: Slammed European Sedans ... Post 'em Up ... (T0oDamnFast)*

one of my favorites...


----------



## Bauzen (Oct 5, 2001)

*Re: Slammed European Sedans ... Post 'em Up ... (T0oDamnFast)*


----------



## Bauzen (Oct 5, 2001)

*Re: Slammed European Sedans ... Post 'em Up ... (T0oDamnFast)*


----------



## Dekz (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: Slammed European Sedans ... Post 'em Up ... (TOOOlowCOUPE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TOOOlowCOUPE's sig* »_ If you just read my post and you are offended...most likely I was drunk, but more importantly I could care less...welcome to the interweb

It's *couldn't* care less. If something is going to be in EVERY post you make, at least make sure it's grammatically correct. In fact, forget about grammar, what you have in there means the exact opposite of what you intend it to


----------



## Bauzen (Oct 5, 2001)

*Re: Slammed European Sedans ... Post 'em Up ... (Dekz)*

found another nice one http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 240nut (May 16, 2005)

*Re: Slammed European Sedans ... Post 'em Up ... (Black20th)*

Bleagh


----------



## Black20th (Jul 3, 2002)

*Re: Slammed European Sedans ... Post 'em Up ... (T0oDamnFast)*


_Quote, originally posted by *T0oDamnFast* »_bringing it back...

















The hottest car in this thread http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## T1VW (Jan 1, 2003)

*Re: Slammed European Sedans ... Post 'em Up ... (chandlerGTi)*

They might be Wald, but i cant seem to find them anywhere, its really weird, they are amazing wheels. Id love to find out more information so i can start saving to get my hands on a set!


----------



## Texan_Brandon (Dec 31, 2005)

the CLS owns all.


----------



## Volkswackin (Feb 25, 2003)

*Re: (Texan_Brandon)*

I love g-answer's A8

















Last generation


----------



## T1VW (Jan 1, 2003)

*Re: Slammed European Sedans ... Post 'em Up ... (chandlerGTi)*

They might be Wald, but i cant seem to find them anywhere, its really weird, they are amazing wheels. Id love to find out more information so i can start saving to get my hands on a set!


----------



## 910_Industries (Jul 14, 2005)

*Re: (sjberg40)*

Here's my old whip circa 2001.. R.I.P.


----------



## konigwheels (Nov 12, 2002)

*Re: (autophiles)*

^ cool, but not slammed.


----------



## JUSTINCASE1021 (Apr 27, 2004)

*Re: (Volkswackin)*


----------



## 910_Industries (Jul 14, 2005)

*Re: (konigwheels)*


_Quote, originally posted by *konigwheels* »_^ cool, but not slammed.

I know.. but I couldn't resist!


----------



## jeff1234 (Apr 24, 2002)

I love this thread.


----------



## Ninty1GTiVR6 (Nov 15, 2003)

*Re: Slammed European Sedans ... Post 'em Up ... (HASSELHOF)*


_Quote, originally posted by *HASSELHOF* »_
holy crap!!! that's georgous...i want it









Need to move to Jakarta, Indonesia for that. Plus the car would be overpriced there anyways, a typical c class in Indonesia cost about the same as an AMG S class in the US due to import tax, and cars are viewed to be a luxury item (all cars). That's one country where the rich gets richer and the middle class pays for the poor, and the poor can't make a living. I have lots of family there in Jakarta still, and other cities in other islands too. back on topic, beautiful car nonetheless http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## UdubVdub (Jun 30, 2004)

*Re: Slammed European Sedans ... Post 'em Up ... (T0oDamnFast)*


_Quote, originally posted by *T0oDamnFast* »_









MORE OF THESE!!! I've been thinking about making one of these my next project, and I think that pic just sealed the deal for me! Can we say 'Bagged Benz?


----------



## pito3 (Oct 16, 2003)

*Re: Slammed European Sedans ... Post 'em Up ... (stock60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *stock60* »_slammed? I bent the floor up getting in the driveway
european? yup, german
sedan? that's what the model name says...


















Type I Sedan...beautiful! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## chandlerGTi (Jul 13, 2004)

*Re: Slammed European Sedans ... Post 'em Up ... (T1VW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *T1VW* »_They might be Wald, but i cant seem to find them anywhere, its really weird, they are amazing wheels. Id love to find out more information so i can start saving to get my hands on a set!

OK, after some more research: they ARE Brabus Monoblocks however they are some rare version. The Monoblock III has a slightly convex spokes while the ones in the pic (still type III) are flat. I found one other pic of them but I can't link it.


----------



## UdubVdub (Jun 30, 2004)

*Re: Slammed European Sedans ... Post 'em Up ... (chandlerGTi)*

http://cgi.ebay.com/Mercedes-B...wItem
No pics and zero feedback though...


----------



## Slump (Jan 15, 2002)

*Re: Slammed European Sedans ... Post 'em Up ... (UdubVdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *UdubVdub* »_http://cgi.ebay.com/Mercedes-B...wItem
No pics and zero feedback though...









LOL, why not just link right to the Nigerian scam webpage, and skip the ebay listing fees...


----------



## Krazee (Jan 26, 2003)

*Re: Slammed European Sedans ... Post 'em Up ... (Black20th)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Black20th* »_

















































I want to know more about this body kit.







hotness right there.


----------



## boxer03 (Oct 18, 2005)

*Re: Slammed European Sedans ... Post 'em Up ... (TOOOlowCOUPE)*









volvo wagons rock my boat








so does this. classic camber! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VW PAUL (Apr 30, 2005)

*Re: Slammed European Sedans ... Post 'em Up ... (boxer03)*

This honestly has to be one of the sexiest cars I've ever seen!...


----------



## quickhuh (Aug 16, 2004)

*Re: Slammed European Sedans ... Post 'em Up ... (VW PAUL)*

dammmm hot cars in here


----------



## KARMANN_20V (May 25, 2005)

*Re: Slammed European Sedans ... Post 'em Up ... (quickhuh)*

Not quite an AMG CLS or a Bentley but....


----------



## NOKROME (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: Slammed European Sedans ... Post 'em Up ... (KARMANN_20V)*


----------



## dmc (Apr 16, 2000)

*Re: Slammed European Sedans ... Post 'em Up ... (.je)*


_Quote, originally posted by *.je* »_Princess Di's Mercedes... slammed.

http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## 895meztz94 (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: Slammed European Sedans ... Post 'em Up ... (dmc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dmc* »_
http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif









Agreed.

To the poster above: Take the picture down.


----------



## osiris (May 24, 2000)

*Re: Slammed European Sedans ... Post 'em Up ... (895meztz94)*


_Quote, originally posted by *895meztz94* »_
Agreed.

To the poster above: Take the picture down. 

Strange, your user info doesn't say anything about you being a moderator.








It's a public forum, he can post whatever tasteless joke he wants to.


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2006)

*Re: Slammed European Sedans ... Post 'em Up ... (osiris)*


_Quote, originally posted by *osiris* »_Strange, your user info doesn't say anything about you being a moderator.








It's a public forum, he can post whatever tasteless joke he wants to.

Unless a moderator removes it for him.








At any rate, back on topic, kidz.


----------



## VRSexRado (Jul 1, 2003)

*Re: Slammed European Sedans ... Post 'em Up ... (Black20th)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Black20th* »_










ok...this is obviously the unanimous winner. Someone please tell...the owner, body kit type, wheels (brabus?), and how much?








cause I sure as hell would buy it.


----------



## Ambrose Wolfinger (Feb 21, 2005)

*Re: Slammed European Sedans ... Post 'em Up ... (StattlichPassat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *StattlichPassat* »_Mmmm... my favorite type of ride. Over-engineered and powered, sport-tuned German sedans. Can't ever get enough (that Epic S8 has been a personal long-time favorite).
Mine:









_Modified by StattlichPassat at 2:06 AM 6-4-2006_

Not really "slammed"....but still looks good....thinking i may get the same suspension when I get the $ together...


----------



## Jordi (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: Slammed European Sedans ... Post 'em Up ... (T0oDamnFast)*


_Quote, originally posted by *T0oDamnFast* »_

















This is truly the hottest car in this thread...straight GANGSTER. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I'll add this to the thread...the starter of the AMG legend:


----------



## dmc (Apr 16, 2000)

Anyone have pics of a slammed E38 BMW 7 Series (1995-2001)? On BBS LMs?


----------



## Gvr4-330 (Aug 25, 2002)

*Re: (dmc)*

I'd like to see some slammed W123's. For inspiration








Rob


----------



## StattlichPassat (Feb 12, 2001)

*Re: Slammed European Sedans ... Post 'em Up ... (bill1975)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bill1975* »_Not really "slammed"....but still looks good....thinking i may get the same suspension when I get the $ together...

Less than 5" of ground clearance up front isn't slammed?







It looks dropped more at normal eye level when you're not looking 'up' at it.
Glad you're thinking of the same suspension- it's the cat's pajamas. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vwtoys (Mar 31, 1999)

*Re: (Gvr4-330)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gvr4-330* »_I'd like to see some slammed W123's. For inspiration








Rob


----------



## quickhuh (Aug 16, 2004)

*Re: (vwtoys)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwtoys* »_










pimp


----------



## Gvr4-330 (Aug 25, 2002)

*Re: (quickhuh)*

Nice. Do you think these cars are on airbags, or are they really that low? I can't imagine driving that around everyday.
Rob


----------



## chandlerGTi (Jul 13, 2004)

*Re: (Gvr4-330)*

Before:








After:
















560s are SO sweet dropped


----------



## PhilHVW (Jun 27, 2000)

*Re: (chandlerGTi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dmc* »_Anyone have pics of a slammed E38 BMW 7 Series (1995-2001)? 

































plus...


----------



## Black20th (Jul 3, 2002)

*Re: Slammed European Sedans ... Post 'em Up ... (chandlerGTi)*

lets get this ish back up


----------



## yusuke280 (Apr 20, 2005)

*Re: Slammed European Sedans ... Post 'em Up ... (chandlerGTi)*

hope this is considered slammed//
its my 95 202


----------



## vanaman (Aug 26, 2003)

steve


----------



## Black20th (Jul 3, 2002)

*Re: Slammed European Sedans ... Post 'em Up ... (yusuke280)*

Nice C Yusuke, love everything except the headlight "eyebrows"


----------



## yusuke280 (Apr 20, 2005)

*Re: Slammed European Sedans ... Post 'em Up ... (Black20th)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Black20th* »_Nice C Yusuke, love everything except the headlight "eyebrows"

thanks, yeah ive had some nasty comments about them








they'll be off soon


----------



## Black20th (Jul 3, 2002)

*Re: Slammed European Sedans ... Post 'em Up ... (yusuke280)*


_Quote, originally posted by *yusuke280* »_
thanks, yeah ive had some nasty comments about them








they'll be off soon









awesome


----------



## THURSTON_HOWELL_III (May 8, 2003)

*Re: Slammed European Sedans ... Post 'em Up ... (yusuke280)*

great thread....


----------



## Veedubboy75 (Feb 13, 2004)

*Re: Slammed European Sedans ... Post 'em Up ... (Black20th)*

P CHOPPED TO HELL.


_Quote, originally posted by *Black20th* »_


----------



## Black20th (Jul 3, 2002)

*Re: Slammed European Sedans ... Post 'em Up ... (chandlerGTi)*


----------



## Black20th (Jul 3, 2002)

*Re: Slammed European Sedans ... Post 'em Up ... (Black20th)*


----------



## Mooz! (Dec 30, 2001)

*Re: Slammed European Sedans ... Post 'em Up ... (StattlichPassat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *StattlichPassat* »_
Less than 5" of ground clearance up front isn't slammed?









Not really. Most of the cars posted are actually "slammed."
Anyways here's mine.


----------



## turbo_nine (Jul 6, 2000)

*Re: Slammed European Sedans ... Post 'em Up ... (Mooz!)*









The SLS seems to be failing, so it's a bit lower now. Bilsteins and springs going in soon.


----------



## vwtoys (Mar 31, 1999)

*Re: (vanaman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vanaman* »_









steve

Yes!!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vdubjettaman (Mar 31, 2004)

*Re: (vwtoys)*


----------



## KILLAHDANKS (Feb 2, 2005)

*Re: Slammed European Sedans ... Post 'em Up ... (stock60)*

Please move this to the MKIV forum...............oh wait sorry!


----------



## 9thgear (Apr 11, 2007)

*Re: (varanus)*


_Quote, originally posted by *varanus* »_









i dont know alot about volvos what model/ year is that?


----------



## Black20th (Jul 3, 2002)

*Re: (9thgear)*

Volvo V70 R


----------



## TheMadChigga (Feb 24, 2002)

*Re: (Black20th)*

any updated pix of that A8? I remember the owner had new rims for it, but never saw new pix of it.
the not so slam (it looks lower than the Volvo, but tires don't tuck, frames don't scrape)
















the real slammed:
















will post more of my other european selection when I get home.


----------



## PAULLLLLIN (Mar 29, 2007)

*Re: (TheMadChigga)*



























































_Modified by PAULLLLLIN at 6:16 PM 5-23-2007_


----------



## Black20th (Jul 3, 2002)

*Re: (PAULLLLLIN)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PAULLLLLIN* »_









damn ... W140 S Class ... one of my fav Euro Sedans ever.


----------



## PAULLLLLIN (Mar 29, 2007)

*Re: (PAULLLLLIN)*


----------



## Klutch (Jan 30, 2001)

*Re: Slammed European Sedans ... Post 'em Up ... (Mooz!)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mooz!* »_










where was this pic taken??


----------



## Mooz! (Dec 30, 2001)

*Re: Slammed European Sedans ... Post 'em Up ... (Klutch)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Klutch* »_
where was this pic taken??

Downtown Niagara Falls by the bus station.


----------



## TheMadChigga (Feb 24, 2002)

*Re: Slammed European Sedans ... Post 'em Up ... (Mooz!)*


----------



## Black20th (Jul 3, 2002)

*Re: Slammed European Sedans ... Post 'em Up ... (turbo_nine)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## THURSTON_HOWELL_III (May 8, 2003)

*Re: Slammed European Sedans ... Post 'em Up ... (Black20th)*

that Jag looks sick, like to see some more of that.


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

*Re: Slammed European Sedans ... Post 'em Up ... (Black20th)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Black20th* »_








Saw this pic and I wanted to see some more big European sedans slammed, nice wheels, etc. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I really should get an A8...


----------



## sjberg40 (Dec 31, 2002)

*Re: Slammed European Sedans ... Post 'em Up ... (Chapel)*

That A8 now... (Was for sale, he kept it I think)


----------



## JayDiv (Oct 9, 2005)

more a8!!!


----------



## Black20th (Jul 3, 2002)

*Re: (JayDiv)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JayDiv* »_more a8!!!









any more >?


----------



## Black20th (Jul 3, 2002)

*Re: (vwtoys)*


----------



## GTI MK1 (Apr 6, 2003)

*Re: Slammed European Sedans ... Post 'em Up ... (Black20th)*


----------



## die wizard (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: Slammed European Sedans ... Post 'em Up ... (GTI MK1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTI MK1* »_
























my buddy's gli sedan


----------



## Chubbs'Dub (Jun 7, 2006)

*Re: Slammed European Sedans ... Post 'em Up ... (TheMadChigga)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheMadChigga* »_










I want to see more jags like this one!


----------



## Black20th (Jul 3, 2002)

*Re: Slammed European Sedans ... Post 'em Up ... (Chubbs'Dub)*

I thought this Alpine White e90 looked pretty slick :


----------



## Black20th (Jul 3, 2002)

*Re: Slammed European Sedans ... Post 'em Up ... (Black20th)*


----------



## nbvw (Sep 25, 2005)

*Re: Slammed European Sedans ... Post 'em Up ... (Black20th)*

























































http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Mr. Joe (Mar 9, 2002)

*Re: Slammed European Sedans ... Post 'em Up ... (nbvw)*

I'm on the verge of shocked that this car hasn't been mentioned yet
























http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...age=1


----------



## MattyBoom (Jul 9, 2003)

*Re: Slammed European Sedans ... Post 'em Up ... (Mr. Joe)*

The rear of that a6 is ugly


----------



## Black20th (Jul 3, 2002)

*Re: Slammed European Sedans ... Post 'em Up ... (VeeDubleUGti Vr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VeeDubleUGti Vr6* »_The rear of that a6 is ugly


----------



## MattyBoom (Jul 9, 2003)

*Re: Slammed European Sedans ... Post 'em Up ... (Black20th)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Black20th* »_









Just personal opinion, i like the back of my RS6 with the plate recess, it looks unfinished without it,


----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)

*Re: Slammed European Sedans ... Post 'em Up ... (nbvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nbvw* »_









OK, just because they're Maybach wheels doesn't mean they automatically make your car look hot. And that's just too slammed IMO.
Here's a perfect stance if you want to go slammed. IMO again, that is.


----------



## eibbor (Aug 12, 2005)

*Re: Slammed European Sedans ... Post 'em Up ... (Son of a B...5er!)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Son of a B...5er!* »_
OK, just because they're Maybach wheels doesn't mean they automatically make your car look hot. And that's just too slammed IMO.
Here's a perfect stance if you want to go slammed. IMO again, that is.


Agreed. I can't stand it when the rim goes partially under the fender. I think the ultimate slamming goal should be to have the rim perfectly centered in the wheel well, while minimizing any gap between the tire and the fender.


----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)

*Re: Slammed European Sedans ... Post 'em Up ... (eibbor)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eibbor* »_I think the ultimate slamming goal should be to have the rim perfectly centered in the wheel well, while minimizing any gap between the tire and the fender. 

Yeap, can't agree with you more.


----------



## JM1681 (Sep 22, 2003)

*Re: Slammed European Sedans ... Post 'em Up ... (Mr. Joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mr. Joe* »_I'm on the verge of shocked that this car hasn't been mentioned yet
















In all honesty, it was the first thing that came to mind.
I'm just glad I looked through the thread to see if anyone else had posted it.
On that note, you beat me to it


----------



## AWDTurboLuvr (Dec 29, 2003)

*Re: Slammed European Sedans ... Post 'em Up ... (JM1681)*


----------



## 87 VW GTI (Aug 15, 2003)

Lets see some more W201's !!!


----------



## lotatimmy (Sep 2, 2005)

*Re: Slammed European Sedans ... Post 'em Up ... (Black20th)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Black20th* »_










WICKED!


----------



## RzinDubs (Apr 7, 2003)

*Re: Slammed European Sedans ... Post 'em Up ... (Son of a B...5er!)*

Anything slammed from Italy would be appreciated...
The Audi's and Benz's look the part.


----------



## speedworks1 (Jan 27, 2003)




----------



## sebasEuRo (Feb 26, 2006)

*Re: (speedworks1)*


----------



## Black20th (Jul 3, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_









http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








more pics of this D2 A8 ... please


----------



## Cubster (Nov 26, 2002)

*Re: (Black20th)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Black20th* »_
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








more pics of this D2 A8 ... please 


It's in every issue of Performance VW magazine...he's a photographer for the U.S. stories. I remember when he got it ....and then bagged it. Very sweet ride.


----------



## Thunder7 (May 17, 2004)

*Re: Slammed European Sedans ... Post 'em Up ... (Black20th)*


----------



## JackieMoon (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Slammed European Sedans ... Post 'em Up ... (Thunder7)*


----------



## JOHNS92JETTA (Mar 2, 2003)

*Re: Slammed European Sedans ... Post 'em Up ... (LowNotSlow)*

Any more Benz W202, I don't know why but tastefully done up they are starting to grow on me.


----------



## TouchEmAll (May 14, 2007)

*Re: (Cubster)*



















_Modified by TouchEmAll at 3:55 PM 5-28-2007_


----------



## TurboREX (Aug 7, 2006)

*Re: Slammed European Sedans ... Post 'em Up ... (Black20th)*



Black20th said:


> anyone know what kinda of bodykit this is?


----------



## vwcook (May 28, 2007)

*Re: Slammed European Sedans ... Post 'em Up ... (TurboREX)*

watching this damn thread for sure


----------



## 87 VW GTI (Aug 15, 2003)

*Re: Slammed European Sedans ... Post 'em Up ... (Thunder7)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Thunder7* »_









I love this car. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## turtleturtle (Jun 13, 2006)

*Re: Slammed European Sedans ... Post 'em Up ... (87 VW GTI)*


----------



## VRbrick (Feb 23, 2006)

*Re: Slammed European Sedans ... Post 'em Up ... (turtleturtle)*

Looks good, but thats not European


----------



## vwcook (May 28, 2007)

*Re: Slammed European Sedans ... Post 'em Up ... (VRbrick)*

what model benz is this? and aprox. year?


----------



## Black20th (Jul 3, 2002)

*Re: Slammed European Sedans ... Post 'em Up ... (vwcook)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwcook* »_what model benz is this? and aprox. year?


That would be the * W126 * S Class made from 1980-1990. 
More Details Here...
edit: wrong link


_Modified by Black20th at 10:32 PM 5-29-2007_


----------



## turbo_nine (Jul 6, 2000)

*Re: Slammed European Sedans ... Post 'em Up ... (Black20th)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Black20th* »_
That would be the * W126 * S Class made from 1980-1990. 
More Details Here...

I think you mean this...
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mercedes-Benz_W126


----------



## Black20th (Jul 3, 2002)

*Re: Slammed European Sedans ... Post 'em Up ... (turbo_nine)*


_Quote, originally posted by *turbo_nine* »_
I think you mean this...
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mercedes-Benz_W126

thank you, i posted the wrong link.


----------



## The Maytag Man (Apr 6, 2002)

*Re: Slammed European Sedans ... Post 'em Up ... (Black20th)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Black20th* »_


















BAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAMMMMMMMMM!!!!!!


----------



## vwcook (May 28, 2007)

*Re: Slammed European Sedans ... Post 'em Up ... (turbo_nine)*


_Quote, originally posted by *turbo_nine* »_I think you mean this...
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mercedes-Benz_W126

thanks guys anyone have anymore pics or info on this car?


----------



## sjberg40 (Dec 31, 2002)

*Re: Slammed European Sedans ... Post 'em Up ... (vwcook)*


----------



## 1sikgti (Aug 20, 2003)

*Re: Slammed European Sedans ... Post 'em Up ... (sjberg40)*


----------



## Solicom (Jan 5, 2004)

*Re: Slammed European Sedans ... Post 'em Up ... (1sikgti)*

What I want to do with mine...


----------



## Mcfly653VR6 (Oct 16, 2001)

*Re: Slammed European Sedans ... Post 'em Up ... (Solicom)*




















































_Modified by Mcfly653VR6 at 3:21 AM 5-30-2007_


----------



## 6603 (Aug 26, 2004)

*Re: Slammed European Sedans ... Post 'em Up ... (Solicom)*

I have the same car, what suspension is this car running?

_Quote, originally posted by *Solicom* »_What I want to do with mine...


----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)

*Re: Slammed European Sedans ... Post 'em Up ... (6603)*


_Quote, originally posted by *6603* »_I have the same car, what suspension is this car running?


The Photoshop coilovers with a 2" drop.


----------



## Solicom (Jan 5, 2004)

*Re: Slammed European Sedans ... Post 'em Up ... (Son of a B...5er!)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Son of a B...5er!* »_
The Photoshop coilovers with a 2" drop.

Haha exactly!


----------



## blackmirrorVR6 (Sep 5, 2001)

*Re: Slammed European Sedans ... Post 'em Up ... (Solicom)*

ooohhh ohhhh!!! I've got a pic but no host---where to host for free or will someone post it for me?


----------



## blackmirrorVR6 (Sep 5, 2001)

*Re: Slammed European Sedans ... Post 'em Up ... (blackmirrorVR6)*


----------



## f1dna (May 18, 2007)

*Re: Slammed European Sedans ... Post 'em Up ... (Black20th)*

siiik....rides http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## KARMANN_20V (May 25, 2005)

*Re: Slammed European Sedans ... Post 'em Up ... (f1dna)*

Look what I found:
Quattroporte MkII








SM Opera


----------



## Black20th (Jul 3, 2002)

*Re: Slammed European Sedans ... Post 'em Up ... (KARMANN_20V)*

*Andre's 540i [TooLowForNYC]*


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: Slammed European Sedans ... Post 'em Up ... (Black20th)*

love this thread


----------



## NickAH337 (Oct 12, 2005)

*Re: Slammed European Sedans ... Post 'em Up ... (Thunder7)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Thunder7* »_
















I remember this car from the fourtitude article.. hands down my fav.. w/o air!


----------



## acetate909 (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: Slammed European Sedans ... Post 'em Up ... (nbvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nbvw* »_

































anyone have any more info/pics on this car? Ive seen it once before







tia http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
awesome thread by the way


----------



## Ville (May 28, 2002)

*Re: Slammed European Sedans ... Post 'em Up ... (acetate909)*


----------



## MRVW00 (Oct 30, 2000)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
TRAIN WRECK.


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: (MRVW01)*

Hahahaha! I loved the build thread for Ville's car.








While we're posting pics of red Audi's, here's mine:


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: (Capt. Obvious)*

^^^ GAY


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: (Travy)*

Die Travis. I'll burn your house down. http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif


----------



## NickAH337 (Oct 12, 2005)

*Re: (Travy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Travy* »_^^^ GAY









X2


----------



## Jim Dangle (Mar 1, 2007)

*Re: Slammed European Sedans ... Post 'em Up ... (woofster)*

yeeeees


----------



## vwcook (May 28, 2007)

*Re: (Travy)*

nice car bro


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

jeez
that's... um... 
that car's on bags right? because that's not... safe.


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: (Chapel)*

nope its ridin on cut springs with no shocks








haha okay ya its on bags, I hate those european kits, they go SOO much lower then any kit we can get here in the states







But I :heart; Ville's car


----------



## Pismoi_ (Nov 30, 2006)

*Re: Slammed European Sedans ... Post 'em Up ... (Black20th)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Black20th* »_ *Andre's 540i [TooLowForNYC]* 










VN line three piece! on the E39. I LOVE ET!


----------



## vagwhpt (Jul 28, 2006)

*Re: Slammed European Sedans ... Post 'em Up ... (Pismoi_)*


----------



## cxg231 (Sep 24, 2002)

*Re: Slammed European Sedans ... Post 'em Up ... (LowNotSlow)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LowNotSlow* »_









I'm in love. Looks so freakin' bad. In a good way.


----------



## Ricardo12 (Sep 12, 2005)

*Re: Slammed European Sedans ... Post 'em Up ... (TOOOlowCOUPE)*

O.k as much as the CLS owns me and how badly I want to own one some day, I am more impressed with the custom sheet metal work that went into this bug, and custom one off wheels as well.


----------



## PowerMac1700 (Feb 5, 2004)

*Re: Slammed European Sedans ... Post 'em Up ... (Ricardo12)*

I don't really consider my car slammed, but I think its pretty low.


----------



## Phishy (Jul 5, 2001)

*Re: Slammed European Sedans ... Post 'em Up ... (NickAH337)*

I kinda like this http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MKippen (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: Slammed European Sedans ... Post 'em Up ... (Phishy)*

All these pics of my audi poppin up, and not one with the new rimzo's?
Here are some more recent shots.
























http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## sjberg40 (Dec 31, 2002)

*Re: Slammed European Sedans ... Post 'em Up ... (theflygtiguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *theflygtiguy* »_All these pics of my audi poppin up, and not one with the new rimzo's?
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Page 4, budday... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mraguilar (Sep 27, 2004)

*Re: (Chapel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chapel* »_








jeez
that's... um... 
that car's on bags right? because that's not... safe.

it looks like a fat man is using a thong... ewwww


----------



## tngdesi (Apr 7, 2001)

*Re: Slammed European Sedans ... Post 'em Up ... (Ville)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ville* »_









I first saw this and the thought popped in my head "never park car with hot exhaust on grass." My fireman buddy has way too much influance on me.


----------



## 87 VW GTI (Aug 15, 2003)

*Re: Slammed European Sedans ... Post 'em Up ... (Ricardo12)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ricardo12* »_









Soooooo ugly. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## Black20th (Jul 3, 2002)

*Re: Slammed European Sedans ... Post 'em Up ... (87 VW GTI)*


----------



## Dobes (Feb 5, 2003)

Let's see if this works:


----------



## todye4 (Nov 7, 2002)

*Re: Slammed European Sedans ... Post 'em Up ... (Black20th)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Black20th* »_ 










that's me in the white shirt/shades, that's my ///M on the right in blue...freaky










_Modified by todye4 at 9:00 AM 6-3-2007_


----------



## atherton213 (Feb 14, 2004)

*Re: Slammed European Sedans ... Post 'em Up ... (vagwhpt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vagwhpt* »_http://i94.photobucket.com/albums/l120/c_duone/freddy24.jpg
[IMG]http://i94.photobucket.com/albums/l120/c_duone/freddy9.jpg

MOAR!!!
<insert the moar cat picture>


----------



## HenkanDDR (Jul 20, 2004)

*Re: (Black20th)*


----------



## MRVW00 (Oct 30, 2000)

The A8 wheels are uber hot!


----------



## Phishy (Jul 5, 2001)

*Re: (MRVW01)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MRVW01* »_The A8 wheels are uber hot!

exactly! they seem to look good on anything http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: (MRVW01)*


----------



## vwcook (May 28, 2007)

*Re: (Travy)*

slammed *euro* sedans
_Quote, originally posted by *Travy* »_ not slammed Japanese cars


----------



## slmda4 (Nov 11, 2005)

*Re: (vwcook)*

the only pics of my car right now are terrible, but heres my contribution: The sick red a6 on bags is the only other audi I have seen with the same wheels as me


----------



## slmda4 (Nov 11, 2005)

*Re: (slmda4)*

oh yea i love this thread, keep it going


----------



## chucchinchilla (Dec 25, 2004)

*Re: Slammed European Sedans ... Post 'em Up ... (vagwhpt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vagwhpt* »_









Because of the ebay headlights and huge mercedes badge in the grill. Other than that, its gravy.


----------



## BORA RSI (Oct 19, 2001)

*Re: Slammed European Sedans ... Post 'em Up ... (chucchinchilla)*















Im loving the new S-class Benz's


----------



## Black20th (Jul 3, 2002)

*Re: Slammed European Sedans ... Post 'em Up ... (acetate909)*









for the benz lovers


----------



## Veir Geschwindigkeit (Apr 27, 2007)

those wheels look REALLY small on that car


----------



## OWENthatsmyname (Feb 27, 2007)

best thread ever ha.
keep em coming.
i love that slammed A8. bags right?


----------



## Black20th (Jul 3, 2002)

*Re: (OWENthatsmyname)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OWENthatsmyname* »_
i love that slammed A8. bags right?

yes http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Black20th (Jul 3, 2002)

*|*


----------



## RSR:EKTION (Jun 10, 2005)

*Re: Slammed European Sedans ... Post 'em Up ... (Black20th)*


----------



## phonic (Jul 12, 2001)

*Re: Slammed European Sedans ... Post 'em Up ... (Black20th)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Black20th* »_

















































this car is from where i live in Indonesia, here are some other car from home:
























































































rolling on 22"








we got some audi for you as well
























































volvo


----------



## Rukh (Mar 25, 2003)

*Re: Slammed European Sedans ... Post 'em Up ... (phonic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *phonic* »_volvo

































I'm digging those Volvos. I wish the pics were bigger.








Here are some more Volvos...


----------



## Black20th (Jul 3, 2002)

*Re: Slammed European Sedans ... Post 'em Up ... (Black20th)*


----------



## RogueTDI (Dec 12, 2002)

*Re: Slammed European Sedans ... Post 'em Up ... (Black20th)*

This thread is blasphemous. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif








/obligatory rant


----------



## abernfitch82 (Aug 11, 2006)

*Re: Slammed European Sedans ... Post 'em Up ... (phonic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *phonic* »_


















I'm diggin' this A4, that is HOT!!!


----------



## Black20th (Jul 3, 2002)

*Re: Slammed European Sedans ... Post 'em Up ... (Black20th)*

badass pic


----------



## Black20th (Jul 3, 2002)

*Re: Slammed European Sedans ... Post 'em Up ... (Black20th)*



























_Modified by Black20th at 1:22 PM 6-9-2007_


----------



## WE20vMK4 (Mar 8, 2007)

*Re: Slammed European Sedans ... Post 'em Up ... (2MuchRightFt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2MuchRightFt* »_








i know this is cheating but note the 4 doors








.
Those tips look like two erect penises


----------



## .:Rudeboy (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re: Slammed European Sedans ... Post 'em Up ... (WE20vMK4)*

More pics please.... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Smindustries (Sep 1, 2006)

*Re: Slammed European Sedans ... Post 'em Up ... (.:Rudeboyvr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *.:Rudeboyvr6* »_More pics please.... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Of what? Two erect penises?


----------



## ByAirorByWater (Sep 27, 2006)

*Re: Slammed European Sedans ... Post 'em Up ... (Smindustries)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Smindustries* »_
Of what? Two erect penises?


----------



## PreMier (Jan 4, 2006)

*Re: Slammed European Sedans ... Post 'em Up ... (vagwhpt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vagwhpt* »_









As stated earlier more pics of this please. Wow, what a beautiful color


----------



## ninja_gaiden (Jul 14, 2006)

*Re: Slammed European Sedans ... Post 'em Up ... (Black20th)*

crappy pics of my pos


----------



## acetate909 (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: Slammed European Sedans ... Post 'em Up ... (ninja_gaiden)*























soooo hot http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: Slammed European Sedans ... Post 'em Up ... (ninja_gaiden)*

Are those AME Shallen AX's?








I love those wheels! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## NOTORIOUS VR (Sep 25, 2002)

*Re: Slammed European Sedans ... Post 'em Up ... (vagwhpt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vagwhpt* »_









Nice plate


----------



## ninja_gaiden (Jul 14, 2006)

*Re: Slammed European Sedans ... Post 'em Up ... (Capt. Obvious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Capt. Obvious* »_Are those AME Shallen AX's?








I love those wheels! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

sorry to break your heart...but you cant always go the easy route with things








Leon Hardiritt Ritters. Discontinued since god knows how long.


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: Slammed European Sedans ... Post 'em Up ... (ninja_gaiden)*

Niiiiice. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Black20th (Jul 3, 2002)

*Re: Slammed European Sedans ... Post 'em Up ... (Black20th)*

not slammed ... but two nice WALD W124s


----------



## Derek Zoolander (Jun 25, 2006)

sick thread. car shopping matt?


----------



## Mr K (Aug 7, 2002)

*Re: (Derek Zoolander)*

So many hot 4-doors. Great thread. Here's mine.


----------



## Black20th (Jul 3, 2002)

*Re: (Derek Zoolander)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Derek Zoolander* »_sick thread. car shopping matt?

I am now driving a W124 E Class ('94) ... going to drop it + get some monoblock AMGs soon.


----------



## Black20th (Jul 3, 2002)

*Re: Slammed European Sedans ... Post 'em Up ... (Black20th)*


----------



## Rob. (Mar 6, 2003)

*Re: Slammed European Sedans ... Post 'em Up ... (Black20th)*


----------



## valvesprung (Oct 30, 2002)

*Re: Slammed European Sedans ... Post 'em Up ... (Black20th)*

Some more Volvo love (my late ride)
















and my newest...not totally slammed but just enough for the daily grind...
















some random bimmer


----------



## Chrissy (Sep 29, 2000)

*Re: Slammed European Sedans ... Post 'em Up ... (valvesprung)*

I http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif this thread! So many hot cars!


----------



## Jim Dangle (Mar 1, 2007)

*Re: Slammed European Sedans ... Post 'em Up ... (Chrissy)*


----------



## borapumpkin (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: Slammed European Sedans ... Post 'em Up ... (Black20th)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Black20th* »_

















































winner!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Here's Johnny (Jan 7, 2005)

*Re: Slammed European Sedans ... Post 'em Up ... (Jim Dangle)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jim Dangle* »_









Pope rolls in style


----------



## valvesprung (Oct 30, 2002)

*Re: Slammed European Sedans ... Post 'em Up ... (Here's Johnny)*

Will all you c*ck s*ckers stop quoting the entire post for that black Mercedes...


----------



## CAUTIOUS (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: Slammed European Sedans ... Post 'em Up ... (valvesprung)*

more slammed bmw 5 series please


----------



## MARCSICKSURF (May 7, 2004)

*Re: Slammed European Sedans ... Post 'em Up ... (valvesprung)*


_Quote, originally posted by *valvesprung* »_Will all you c*ck s*ckers stop quoting the entire post for that black Mercedes...
 :


----------



## valvesprung (Oct 30, 2002)

*Re: Slammed European Sedans ... Post 'em Up ... (MARCSICKSURF)*



















_Modified by valvesprung at 4:08 PM 6-21-2007_


----------



## JimmyD (Apr 30, 2001)

*Re: Slammed European Sedans ... Post 'em Up ... (valvesprung)*


----------



## VR6inAZ (Jul 14, 2002)

*Re: Slammed European Sedans ... Post 'em Up ... (JimmyD)*

Not big, but mine, european (build in mexico, lol), and a sedan...


----------



## valvesprung (Oct 30, 2002)

*Re: Slammed European Sedans ... Post 'em Up ... (VR6inAZ)*

Enjoy...
http://forums.bimmerforums.com...14048


----------



## IronTrap (Jun 14, 2001)

*Re: Slammed European Sedans ... Post 'em Up ... (JimmyD)*

my favorite merc pictures ever


----------



## Here's Johnny (Jan 7, 2005)

DAAAAMMMMMNNNN


----------



## Black20th (Jul 3, 2002)

*Re: (Here's Johnny)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Here’s Johnny* »_DAAAAMMMMMNNNN

Yeah ... that thing looks slammed for sure, a bit too much if I do say so myself.


----------



## IronTrap (Jun 14, 2001)

*Re: (Black20th)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Black20th* »_
Yeah ... that thing looks slammed for sure, a bit too much if I do say so myself.










guess you have a different idea of slammed than me... to me a lot of the cars in this thread are just "lowered" sedans.. if you can shoot sparks when you are driving down the highway, you then know you are slammed








but yea id like to see more old german metal slammed to the ground http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Here's Johnny (Jan 7, 2005)

*Re: (Black20th)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Black20th* »_
Yeah ... that thing looks slammed for sure, a bit too much if I do say so myself.










Many of those guys are on bags so it makes life much easier.


----------



## papaskot (Aug 2, 2004)

why is this model Mercedes posted so much in this topic? 








i'm sorry but thats one ugly rear end of a car...


----------



## WD-40 (Oct 9, 2005)

*Re: (synthsis)*


_Quote, originally posted by *synthsis* »_not that i'm knit-picking but the bugs don't count since they aren't sedans. you get a pass because, well, you know why


















*1953:*









*2004 (brochure cover):*


----------



## Black20th (Jul 3, 2002)

*Re: (papaskot)*


_Quote, originally posted by *papaskot* »_why is this model Mercedes posted so much in this topic? 








i'm sorry but thats one ugly rear end of a car... 

I think it is one of the nicest looking Euro Sedans, even in stock form.








































- how can you say that this is ugly ... I have no idea


----------



## metalevon (May 1, 2005)

my s4 was slammed for a day...its slightly less slammed now. still cant get a a pinkies clearance in the back


----------



## J44KK0 (Jul 9, 2006)

*Re: (metalevon)*


----------



## Black20th (Jul 3, 2002)

*Re: (J44KK0)*

very nice !


----------



## Here's Johnny (Jan 7, 2005)

*Re: (papaskot)*


_Quote, originally posted by *papaskot* »_why is this model Mercedes posted so much in this topic? 








i'm sorry but thats one ugly rear end of a car... 

I think this Merc is one of the most beautiful modern cars made today, it looks even better in person. If you want to talk ugly rear ends look no further than the BMW 6 series.


----------



## Black20th (Jul 3, 2002)

*Re: (Here's Johnny)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Here’s Johnny* »_
I think this Merc is one of the most beautiful modern cars made today, it looks even better in person. If you want to talk ugly rear ends look no further than the BMW 6 series. 

exactly







The rear end of that is hideous.


----------



## LSinLV (Nov 25, 2001)

*Re: (Chapel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chapel* »_








jeez
that's... um... 
that car's on bags right? because that's not... safe.

LOL!! nothing that can look that good and sexy could evAr be safe!


----------



## lostmypassword (Apr 5, 2002)

*Re: (LSinLV)*


----------



## electricme (Aug 8, 2005)

*Re: (lostmypassword)*

Not a bimmer but she's all mine:


----------



## a2a4raddo (Aug 14, 2001)

*Re: (Here's Johnny)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Here’s Johnny* »_
I think this Merc is one of the most beautiful modern cars made today, it looks even better in person. If you want to talk ugly rear ends look no further than the BMW 6 series. 

i disagree. IMO the *CLS is one of the ugliest new cars on the road *today. the front end looks like an angry cat-fish, the greenhouse is tiny while the doors are huge making it look ill proportioned and the rear end looks like like its drooping. 
but thats just my opinion.


----------



## Zanardi. (Jan 5, 2007)

*Re: (a2a4raddo)*

I think the CLS looks great, but I do agree it is a very polarizing design. A friend of mine says it looks like a big toenail.


----------



## niels.d (Dec 26, 2004)

*Re: (metalevon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *metalevon* »_











Was that Laguna Seca blue M3 in the background featured in _Performance BMW_ a few months back?


----------



## valvesprung (Oct 30, 2002)

*Re: Slammed European Sedans ... Post 'em Up ... (valvesprung)*

Up


----------



## Ninty1GTiVR6 (Nov 15, 2003)

*Re: Slammed European Sedans ... Post 'em Up ... (phonic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *phonic* »_
this car is from where i live in Indonesia, here are some other car from home:
we got some audi for you as well
























































volvo

































Wow, Jakarta is still full of lovely moded Euros. Always have been, especially with Volvos, I had friends that always had Volvos. Kangen sama Jakarta sekarang nih!


----------



## rok801 (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: Slammed European Sedans ... Post 'em Up ... (Ninty1GTiVR6)*

TTT 

more please.


----------



## jason.lee (Feb 11, 2004)

*Re: Slammed European Sedans ... Post 'em Up ... (rok801)*

Ok I'll whore it out again.


----------



## Rhein (Mar 27, 2006)

*Re: Slammed European Sedans ... Post 'em Up ... (4.5_sport)*

MORE!!!!!!


----------



## grayfox3478 (Apr 17, 2006)

More benz's from before 1980 please.


----------



## ninja_gaiden (Jul 14, 2006)

*Re: Slammed European Sedans ... Post 'em Up ... (valvesprung)*

right before i sold her.


----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)

*Re: Slammed European Sedans ... Post 'em Up ... (ninja_gaiden)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ninja_gaiden* »_right before i sold her. 

How's that a sedan?


----------



## laurent (Aug 28, 2001)

*Re: Slammed European Sedans ... Post 'em Up ... (Son of a B...5er!)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Son of a B...5er!* »_
How's that a sedan?

Based on the dictionary definition maybe...
se·dan 
1.	an enclosed automobile body having two or four doors and seating four or more persons on two full-width seats.


----------



## HenkanDDR (Jul 20, 2004)

*Re: Slammed European Sedans ... Post 'em Up ... (laurent)*


_Quote, originally posted by *laurent* »_
Based on the dictionary definition maybe...
se·dan 
1.	an enclosed automobile body having two or four doors and seating four or more persons on two full-width seats.

But the A3 is a 5-door hatchback...

















_Modified by HenkanDDR at 5:37 PM 8-13-2007_


----------



## 71DubBugBug (Dec 3, 2006)

how did i miss this thread
uggg


----------



## Tri Star (Jan 24, 2006)

*Re: (71DubBugBug)*

bump I want to see some more http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ninja_gaiden (Jul 14, 2006)

*Re: Slammed European Sedans ... Post 'em Up ... (HenkanDDR)*

ok wow ill delete if u babies wotn quit cryin


----------



## phantommullet4 (Nov 25, 2006)

Passats are pretty big,


----------



## MRVW00 (Oct 30, 2000)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
MORE PLEASE!


----------



## HenkanDDR (Jul 20, 2004)

*Re: Slammed European Sedans ... Post 'em Up ... (ninja_gaiden)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ninja_gaiden* »_ok wow ill delete if u babies wotn quit cryin









Nah, it's hot as f**k. No sedan though...


----------



## phantommullet4 (Nov 25, 2006)

Since you said please


----------



## Rhein (Mar 27, 2006)

*Re: (phantommullet4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *phantommullet4* »_Since you said please










WOW, whats the wheel size?


----------



## CarGuru916 (Feb 19, 2004)

*Re: (Rhein)*


----------



## phantommullet4 (Nov 25, 2006)

*Re: (Rhein)*

18x8 tiny i know


----------



## Tri Star (Jan 24, 2006)

*Re: (CarGuru916)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CarGuru916* »_









More pics/info on the upgrades ... please


----------



## jrhaze (Feb 13, 2002)

*Re: (CarGuru916)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CarGuru916* »_









oh.my
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
more pics and info for sure!!


----------



## Tri Star (Jan 24, 2006)

*Re: (jrhaze)*









car has full A.R.T. kit


----------



## 2.4 20V (Apr 30, 2007)

Here's a Jetta that's owned by a guy I know.
























this car is NOT on airbags btw
and just a slammed passat


----------



## Tri Star (Jan 24, 2006)

*Re: (2.4 20V)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Rascal04 (Aug 17, 2004)

*Re:*

























http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3385552 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 2.4 20V (Apr 30, 2007)

I see your S4 and raise you with this Bora


----------



## BenMSki (Nov 30, 2001)

*Re: (2.4 20V)*

thats a perfect stance


----------



## ItzDarrell (Aug 29, 2006)

*Re: (BenMSki)*

only good one I have for now....


----------



## 2002_ti (Sep 1, 2007)

*Re: (ItzDarrell)*


----------



## vdubjettaman (Mar 31, 2004)

*Re: (2002_ti)*

my 98 jetta vr6
subframe to ground = 2"
























^^^ oil pan has since been replaced. i scraped soo much that it slowly wore a hole in the pan.


----------



## Tri Star (Jan 24, 2006)




----------



## autopulse (Aug 11, 2007)

*Re: (Tri Star)*

after that post, this thread is now complete http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Tri Star (Jan 24, 2006)

*Re: Slammed European Sedans ... Post 'em Up ... (HenkanDDR)*


----------



## 2002_ti (Sep 1, 2007)

*Re: Slammed European Sedans ... Post 'em Up ... (HenkanDDR)*


----------



## mach5ive (Nov 19, 2005)

*Re: Slammed European Sedans ... Post 'em Up ... (2002_ti)*

how did i miss this?
from the dead...


----------



## NY New Yorker (Nov 17, 2006)

*Re: Slammed European Sedans ... Post 'em Up ... (mach5ive)*


----------



## AudiVwMeister (Oct 22, 2002)

*Re: Slammed European Sedans ... Post 'em Up ... (NY New Yorker)*









it must be nice being rich. i'll have to try it sometime!


----------



## vwjoem (Mar 28, 2002)

*Re: Slammed European Sedans ... Post 'em Up ... (HenkanDDR)*


----------



## stylepointzz (Dec 30, 2007)

*Re: Slammed European Sedans ... Post 'em Up ... (vwjoem)*

ewww. sorry i dont like that ^^^ its not my thing http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## vwalfa (Apr 18, 2003)

*Re: Slammed European Sedans ... Post 'em Up ... (vwjoem)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwjoem* »_










need vomit gif here...


----------



## DUTCHMANia (Apr 7, 2003)

*Re: (2.4 20V)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2.4 20V* »_I see your S4 and raise you with this Bora









Peter is on bags though. and indeed Misha isn't


----------



## Tri Star (Jan 24, 2006)

*Re: (DUTCHMANia)*


----------



## 71DubBugBug (Dec 3, 2006)

great to see this thread back!


----------



## waldemark (Jan 27, 2008)

*Re: Slammed European Sedans ... Post 'em Up ... (StattlichPassat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *StattlichPassat* »_











I really like this one. Very clean!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Love the wheel choice! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Great Passat!


----------



## waldemark (Jan 27, 2008)

*Re: (metalevon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *metalevon* »_










OHHHH














http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Gorgeous mate!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## waldemark (Jan 27, 2008)

*Re: (ItzDarrell)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ItzDarrell* »_only good one I have for now....

























Well mate, that one is DAMN good enough!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## corrado93 (Mar 30, 2007)

*Re: Slammed European Sedans ... Post 'em Up ... (waldemark)*


----------



## kcn0113 (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: Slammed European Sedans ... Post 'em Up ... (corrado93)*


----------



## intonation (Oct 23, 2001)

*Re: Slammed European Sedans ... Post 'em Up ... (kcn0113)*

This thread is sex.


----------



## 71DubBugBug (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: Slammed European Sedans ... Post 'em Up ... (kcn0113)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kcn0113* »_

















but technically its not a sedan


----------



## The_Sauce (Apr 22, 2003)

*Re: Slammed European Sedans ... Post 'em Up ... (71DubBugBug)*

My car is not European.... But gets confused for one often.


----------



## MikeSc0tt (Feb 28, 2005)

*Re: Slammed European Sedans ... Post 'em Up ... (71DubBugBug)*


----------



## The_Sauce (Apr 22, 2003)

*Re: Slammed European Sedans ... Post 'em Up ... (MikeSc0tt)*

^^^^^
LOOOOVE your passat man!


----------



## MikeSc0tt (Feb 28, 2005)

*Re: Slammed European Sedans ... Post 'em Up ... (MikeSc0tt)*

one for good measure


----------



## MikeSc0tt (Feb 28, 2005)

*Re: Slammed European Sedans ... Post 'em Up ... (The_Sauce)*


_Quote, originally posted by *The_Sauce* »_^^^^^
LOOOOVE your passat man!

thanx man, ur car is sexy as hell. Wish i had ur rear camber







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VDubby18 (Oct 15, 2007)

love all these cars


----------



## seoulstice (Sep 12, 2007)

*Re: (grayfox3478)*


_Quote, originally posted by *grayfox3478* »_More benz's from before 1980 please. 









I think this is nomada's car from the Benzworld.com forums.
















Not fully slammed but lowered and wheels aren't my taste but still nice


----------



## depireux (Feb 4, 2002)

*Re: (Black20th)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Black20th* »_










It's a CLS V12 S? What does the second S mean? "This really really is an S"?


----------



## depireux (Feb 4, 2002)

*Re: Slammed European Sedans ... Post 'em Up ... (MikeSc0tt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MikeSc0tt* »_










Wow, matte black looks good! Where did you get that done? How much does it cost? I could see my wagon in that color.


----------



## vpetithw (Jul 15, 2002)

*Re: Slammed European Sedans ... Post 'em Up ... (depireux)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## abernfitch82 (Aug 11, 2006)

*Re: (seoulstice)*


_Quote, originally posted by *seoulstice* »_










Wow!!!








That is hot! I love this body style MB's slammed.


----------



## The_Sauce (Apr 22, 2003)

*Re: (depireux)*


_Quote, originally posted by *depireux* »_
It's a CLS V12 S? What does the second S mean? "This really really is an S"?

Probably a CLS 65 AMG with twin turbo v12. And My uncle lives in Ellicot City....


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: (The_Sauce)*


----------



## dubtek77 (Jan 30, 2008)

*Re: Slammed European Sedans ... Post 'em Up ... (Jordi)*

yup


----------



## geoffp (Sep 21, 2003)

*Re: Slammed European Sedans ... Post 'em Up ... (Black20th)*

my 1988 euro sedan. not "slammed" exactly but it's dropped on h&r's and koni yellow's (ride is great too!!)


----------



## NationYell (Oct 26, 2007)

*Re: Slammed European Sedans ... Post 'em Up ... (corrado93)*









Not slammed, but interesting anyway. It's an older C CLass with a S2K engine swap!


----------



## 480 (Jan 26, 2008)

*Re: Slammed European Sedans ... Post 'em Up ... (NationYell)*

A few to keep the topic going..








































wagonz pwn too!~


----------



## SpasticDwarf (Apr 14, 2007)

My car. Working on the slammed bit.


----------



## Der Audidude (May 12, 2005)

*Re: (SpasticDwarf)*









Yes...yes...and more "yes."
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## abernfitch82 (Aug 11, 2006)

*Re: Slammed European Sedans ... Post 'em Up ... (geoffp)*


_Quote, originally posted by *geoffp* »_










Very nice! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Cleanely modded E30 sedans are the tits, and yours is a great example.


----------



## MikeSc0tt (Feb 28, 2005)

*Re: Slammed European Sedans ... Post 'em Up ... (abernfitch82)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (SpasticDwarf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SpasticDwarf* »_My car. Working on the slammed bit.


u ventured out of bimmerforums? crazy stuff man lol


----------



## Dreamstate (Jan 2, 2002)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*

a little photoshop for inspiration


----------



## MikeSc0tt (Feb 28, 2005)

mmmmmmmmm


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

*E23 7-series*


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: E23 7-series (freedomgli)*


----------



## Alfa164S (Apr 11, 2007)

*Re: E23 7-series (mikegilbert)*

My cars not exactly slammed
but sitting on B+G springs and koni adjustables
Not too much italian in this thread, so I figured I'd add some in http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ThatFatKittyCat (Feb 13, 2007)

*Re: E23 7-series (mikegilbert)*

This thread is about to be Volvowned.


----------



## Cort (Aug 18, 2004)

*Re: Slammed European Sedans ... Post 'em Up ... (480)*


_Quote, originally posted by *480* »_A few to keep the topic going..










































Wooooow... never seen that car before!








This is my next project after I finish up the S3. I already have the title in hand, just need time and moneysssssssssss.
1967 Mercedes Benz 300 SEL


----------



## geoffp (Sep 21, 2003)

*Re: Slammed European Sedans ... Post 'em Up ... (Cort)*

couple of new pics of the e30 *she looks better in the pics than in person)


----------



## green_pedro7 (Nov 17, 2005)

this thread is pretty dang good


----------



## fourdoordub (Sep 22, 2005)

ok, question....... All the Volvos (the older ones a few pages back) how did they get that low??? And is there any good Volvo forums?


----------



## clock (Jul 20, 2005)

*Re: (fourdoordub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fourdoordub* »_ok, question....... All the Volvos (the older ones a few pages back) how did they get that low??? And is there any good Volvo forums?

x2


----------



## Bad Rabbit Habit (May 5, 2005)

*Re: (fourdoordub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fourdoordub* »_ok, question....... All the Volvos (the older ones a few pages back) how did they get that low??? And is there any good Volvo forums?

Turbobricks.com of course.
My buddies who run 100 and 200 series have cut the springs. Or coilovers. This on you can't have anyone sit in the back, or the rear end hits the body. Also has a hybrid b230/16v with MS. 
























This pic doesnt show it, but the bertone is low too. 











_Modified by monoaural at 4:21 PM 5-15-2008_


----------



## todye4 (Nov 7, 2002)

*Re: (monoaural)*

My M5 with freshly installed coilovers.


----------



## Gti.1love.1life (Jan 2, 2006)

*Re: (todye4)*

My B5.








Quality http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 









And this car is sick.


----------



## CarbonTC (Apr 5, 2002)

*Re: (Gti.1love.1life)*


----------



## Dr.AK (Jul 17, 2007)

*Re: (CarbonTC)*

My current inspiration:
































BMW 328i 
Lowered on KW coils
BBS RC - front 8x17 ET38 + 15mm spacer (total ET: 23) / rear 9x17 ET32 + 15mm spacer (total ET: 17)
Rolled fenders, nothing pulled.
My 320i will be around the same height and rocking some BMW BBS Style 5 from the E34 in 8x17 ET20 and 9x17 ET22.


----------



## :Jeremy: (Feb 22, 2002)

*Re: Slammed European Sedans ... Post 'em Up ... (Cort)*


----------



## Tri Star (Jan 24, 2006)

_Quote, originally posted by *green_pedro7* »_this thread is pretty dang good









awesome... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Tri Star (Jan 24, 2006)

*Re: Slammed European Sedans ... Post 'em Up ... (Cort)*


----------



## TheMadChigga (Feb 24, 2002)

*Re: (fourdoordub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fourdoordub* »_ok, question....... All the Volvos (the older ones a few pages back) how did they get that low??? And is there any good Volvo forums?

the white 740 sedan is mine, I run custom coilovers, and minor fender rolling, RWD Volvos can go ridiculous low if one wants, you just have to come up with proper suspension yourself. My uses Koni Yellows that are 3" shorten to give the travel, Eibach 4" spring with tender springs up front, rear is standard 6" springs with sleeves.
that pic was when the car was on 17" Futuras, now its on 19" Alstadt

















here's pic of my E39, its disgusting dirty in the pic.


----------



## yusuke280 (Apr 20, 2005)

*Re: Slammed European Sedans ... Post 'em Up ... (Cort)*

fresh pics from today!!


----------



## svander (Oct 31, 2003)

I http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif this thread








I thought I'd trow in my contribution even though I don't consider it "slammed" rather just "low".
First an old shot with a familiar face:








As it stands now:


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

^My favorite MKV Jetta http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif ^ 
Makes me *think* about ditching my MKIV ;-)


----------



## svander (Oct 31, 2003)

*Re: (mikegilbert)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mikegilbert* »_^My favorite MKV Jetta http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif ^ 
Makes me *think* about ditching my MKIV ;-) 

Thanks man, I like your car a lot as well. We should go shooting.


----------



## Tri Star (Jan 24, 2006)

*Re: (svander)*

















































































Anyone have any more pics ... or a link for more pics...


----------



## Tri Star (Jan 24, 2006)

*Re: Slammed European Sedans ... Post 'em Up ... (Cort)*


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: (svander)*


_Quote, originally posted by *svander* »_
Thanks man, I like your car a lot as well. We should go shooting.









Thanks as well sir







I'm always game http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DUTCHMANia (Apr 7, 2003)

*Re: (mikegilbert)*


----------



## danny_16v (Jan 24, 2002)

*Re: (Dr.AK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dr.AK* »_My current inspiration:
































BMW 328i 
Lowered on KW coils
BBS RC - front 8x17 ET38 + 15mm spacer (total ET: 23) / rear 9x17 ET32 + 15mm spacer (total ET: 17)
Rolled fenders, nothing pulled.
My 320i will be around the same height and rocking some BMW BBS Style 5 from the E34 in 8x17 ET20 and 9x17 ET22.









What tire size is he using?


----------



## Rob. (Mar 6, 2003)

*Re: Slammed European Sedans ... Post 'em Up ... (waldemark)*


----------



## Half Pint (Jun 19, 2002)

*FV-QR*

awesome thread http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 00boraslow (May 22, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Half Pint)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Half Pint* »_awesome thread http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

+1


----------



## Tri Star (Jan 24, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (00boraslow)*

lets bump this bitch *$*


----------



## Tri Star (Jan 24, 2006)

_____


















_____

















some nice Benz Sedans ... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Tri Star (Jan 24, 2006)

*Re: Slammed European Sedans ... Post 'em Up ... (Cort)*

up


----------



## ItzDarrell (Aug 29, 2006)

*Re: Slammed European Sedans ... Post 'em Up ... (Tri Star)*

few of my S4


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 7, 2007)

*Re: Slammed European Sedans ... Post 'em Up ... (Cort)*

When i get home ill post up some pictures of my GLI.


----------



## DarrenW (Feb 13, 2003)




----------



## geoffp (Sep 21, 2003)




----------



## ashran2 (Aug 4, 2005)

*Re: (geoffp)*

Not a sedan but, we all love wagons


----------



## BTM (Feb 20, 2007)

*Re: (ashran2)*

^^woahhhhh http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DUTCHMANia (Apr 7, 2003)

*Re: (BTM)*


----------



## DUTCHMANia (Apr 7, 2003)

*Re: (DUTCHMANia)*

and my friends V8


----------



## Saintor (Dec 28, 2003)

*Re:*

Mine has a 1.2" drop and it barely shows on this picture!


----------



## geoffp (Sep 21, 2003)

*Re: Re: (Saintor)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Saintor* »_Mine has a 1.2" drop and it barely shows on this picture!

yeah you can tell, it looks nice man!
and some more pics!!
mine:
















randoms:


----------



## Tri Star (Jan 24, 2006)

*$*


----------



## ashran2 (Aug 4, 2005)

*Re: Re: (Saintor)*

















































































just cause its so damn sexy








imho the most beautiful coupe in the world http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ashran2 (Aug 4, 2005)

*Re: Re: (ashran2)*


----------



## Tri Star (Jan 24, 2006)

*Re: Re: (ashran2)*

awesome pics *ashran* love the E AMG ... perfect stance.


----------



## Tri Star (Jan 24, 2006)

*Re: (DUTCHMANia)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Tri Star (Jan 24, 2006)

*Re: (DUTCHMANia)*









not SLAMMED per say, but nice stance.


----------



## Dr.AK (Jul 17, 2007)

*Re: (Tri Star)*

Mine, now with coils and wheels. Not exactly slammed as it is quite rakey, but it still quite low. Would like to lower it a bit more, but then I wouldn't be able to daily it anymore. I can't really get around some of the areas here without scraping the underbody... really need to get a skid plate, then I can maybe go down another cm or so with out roads.
Still a WIP, this one is.










































_Modified by Dr.AK at 2:25 PM 6-29-2008_


----------



## deadleavesdie (Jun 26, 2006)

*Re: Slammed European Sedans ... Post 'em Up ... (MikeSc0tt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MikeSc0tt* »_


































I just established right now that your car is probably my favorite car on vortex.

Wow http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
that looks so sick


----------



## globalsunset (Sep 4, 2008)

*Re: Slammed European Sedans ... Post 'em Up ... (deadleavesdie)*

















Has this been posted?
I need some more vintage benz slammage, esp. on aftermaket wheels.










_Modified by globalsunset at 10:18 AM 9-5-2008_


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (DUTCHMANia)*


----------



## corrado93 (Mar 30, 2007)

*Re: (DUTCHMANia)*


----------



## Egytuner (Nov 14, 2006)




----------



## Type44 (Jan 20, 2007)

Not mine, but I installed the suspension:








This one's mine (the C4 S4)








_Modified by Type44 at 12:38 PM 9-7-2008_

_Modified by Type44 at 12:41 PM 9-7-2008_


_Modified by Type44 at 12:44 PM 9-7-2008_


----------



## Type44 (Jan 20, 2007)

My previous Audi lowering adventure:


----------



## S4cabriofox (Apr 5, 2008)

*Re: $ (Tri Star)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Tri Star* »_
































What are these from? They're amazing.


_Modified by S4cabriofox at 12:58 PM 9-7-2008_


----------



## alpharedopassat (Apr 14, 2007)

is my passat worthy for this thread? YOU decide


----------



## JOHNS92JETTA (Mar 2, 2003)

*Re: (alpharedopassat)*

Yes it is http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Diesel73 (Mar 17, 2008)

*Re: $ (Tri Star)*









What is this?


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: $ (Diesel73)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Diesel73* »_
What is this?

Old-School Audi. And it's simply amazing http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VWFSIB6 (Jun 12, 2007)




----------



## Ian Rogers (Apr 23, 2005)

*Re: (DUTCHMANia)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DUTCHMANia* »_









http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I drank *so* much Salzburger Stiegl when I spent a week in Austria a few years ago. Great looking V8, too.


----------



## lostmypassword (Apr 5, 2002)

*Re: $ (Tri Star)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Tri Star* »_


























Any more info or pics on these A8's. 
I've been tossing around the idea of getting one used and going this route with just some suspension and wheels.


----------



## locobaz23 (Jun 14, 2003)




----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: (locobaz23)*

just cuz


----------



## nobledub (Feb 3, 2006)

*Re: (Banned wagon)*

foxy lady


----------



## corrado93 (Mar 30, 2007)

*Re: (DUTCHMANia)*


----------



## v4vangelder (May 7, 2008)

*Re: (corrado93)*

time to whore out some sexy passats.



































































and i've got plenty more where those came from http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Mister MK4 (Sep 3, 2000)

*Re: (v4vangelder)*

not as slammed as some, but here goes...
















hopefully i get bonus points for it being all factory (euro parts & rear SLS FTW)


----------



## imajeanius (Apr 9, 2004)




----------



## EUROBORA8V (May 16, 2005)

*Re: (Mister MK4)*

Where is that road?


----------



## Audi90sportQ (Nov 28, 2007)

Not slammed, but best i can do for now.


----------



## Rogerthat (Oct 23, 2005)

*Re: (Tri Star)*

How the F#$* do you drive this in Downtown Seattle????????








I had a Sh#@#Y time driving my Honda Accord around there and it was no where near this low.
I've seen this car in previous threads just didn't know it was in Seattle.

_Quote, originally posted by *Tri Star* »_


----------



## BTM (Feb 20, 2007)

*Re: (Rogerthat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rogerthat* »_How the F#$* do you drive this in Downtown Seattle????????








I had a Sh#@#Y time driving my Honda Accord around there and it was no where near this low.
I've seen this car in previous threads just didn't know it was in Seattle.


airbags...i'm sure it isn't driven at this ride height, owner most likely just raises it up to drive and then dumps it for photo ops http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## M. Turner (Dec 3, 2003)

*Re: (Egytuner)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Egytuner* »_










Wow, one of the better looking older Audis that I have seen.










_Modified by M. Turner at 10:06 PM 12-2-2008_


----------



## V-KLAN (Sep 8, 2003)

*Re: (BTM)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BTM* »_
airbags...i'm sure it isn't driven at this ride height, owner most likely just raises it up to drive and then dumps it for photo ops http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

it is on bags but he does drive that thing around pretty low most of the time though. But, I am sure in downtown Seattle and a few other places in the area he needs to pump it up a bit to make it around.


----------



## Snaak. (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: $ (Diesel73)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DUTCHMANia* »_and my friends V8











Now don't gimme any lip!

_Quote, originally posted by *Diesel73* »_








What is this?

Looks like an old Opel Rekord to me.


_Modified by Snaak. at 11:16 PM 12-2-2008_


----------



## MKII16v (Oct 23, 1999)

*Re: $ (Snaak.)*

Courtesy of the man who used to own the Audi A8 that started this thread,


----------



## HenkanDDR (Jul 20, 2004)

*Re: $ (Snaak.)*



Snaak. said:


> Looks like an old Opel Rekord to me.
> /QUOTE]
> It's an Audi 80 (B1).


----------



## autobahmer (Jul 24, 2006)

*Re: Slammed European Sedans ... Post 'em Up ... (Black20th)*

slammed away.............


----------



## DTMTrini (Jul 26, 2007)

i <3 this thread...sedans ftw | slammed ftmfw *sorry for any reposts if any...*
















































not exactly slammed but im tired. i'll get better pix from in my computer tomorrow


----------



## B3passatBMX (Feb 27, 2004)

*Re: (DTMTrini)*

This 















http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Gallardo wheels correct??


----------



## Rookie77 (Sep 22, 2005)

*Re: (B3passatBMX)*


_Quote, originally posted by *B3passatBMX* »_This 















http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Gallardo wheels correct??

Whoa. There is something beautifully polarizing about this picture. I can't quite put my finger on it, but this is the first time I have ever seen a picture of an Audi, and have been compelled to right-click and save. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Mr.Vengeance (Nov 14, 2008)

*Re: (Rookie77)*

Yo what is going on with this girls back leg?!


----------



## vdubster79 (Dec 23, 2001)

*Re: (Audi90sportQ)*

*achilles* messaged me about this post, and said if his V8 Quattro and my B3 passat had babies it would look like the one at the top of the previous page














woah skeet skeet!
I can go 3" lower in the front, 4" in the rear if I pull the helper spring out of my PSS9's http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
This is daily ride height though








-Jason


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (vdubster79)*


----------



## Tri Star (Jan 24, 2006)




----------



## Tri Star (Jan 24, 2006)

not really SLAMMED in the true sense of the word, but almost there ... (car is badass nonetheless)


----------



## Tri Star (Jan 24, 2006)




----------



## Tri Star (Jan 24, 2006)




----------



## Rascal04 (Aug 17, 2004)

*Re: (Tri Star)*


----------



## Tri Star (Jan 24, 2006)




----------



## stw (Jan 18, 2009)

I hope my Little White Beauty and the Daily Driver are as low as required for this thread.







I enjoyed watchin´ the pics very much...


----------



## Tri Star (Jan 24, 2006)




----------



## jason.lee (Feb 11, 2004)

*Re: (Tri Star)*

I'll play, here's a couple of mine...








1971 280SE 4.5








1999 C43


----------



## KARMANN_20V (May 25, 2005)

*Re: (stw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *stw* »_ I hope my Little White Beauty and the Daily Driver are as low as required for this thread.







I enjoyed watchin´ the pics very much...










Hey, aren't you the guy from Motorgeek that owns a NA spec 84 4KSQ that was imported from the US to Germany??? 
Post more pcs anyway http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Krazee (Jan 26, 2003)

this would look infinitely better with gloss black wheels.


----------



## RS4PD (Jan 22, 2008)

*Re: (Krazee)*

Not as slammed as some


----------



## buck.thrusthorne (Nov 24, 2008)

i require an A8 on bags... no question about it... MKippen ive seen your pics in PVW and they make me moist... seriously no **** yo


----------



## acceleration (Apr 18, 2006)

My slammed wagon:


----------



## esrballa (Oct 8, 2008)

*Re: E23 7-series (ThatFatKittyCat)*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: E23 7-series (esrballa)*


----------



## stwquattro (Dec 7, 2004)

@ KARMANN_20V
yes...that´s me.
i just reactivated my normal account. i thought, "car lounge" is a separate forum.
i´ll show more pics very soon








best regards


----------



## Tri Star (Jan 24, 2006)




----------



## sebasEuRo (Feb 26, 2006)

*Re: (Type44)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Type44* »_Not mine, but I installed the suspension:










gtfo this thing is beyond sick! so simple yet perfect


----------



## Tri Star (Jan 24, 2006)

*2008 Audi A4 2.0T Quattro 6MT, Phantom Black Pearl* 
vortex user: dj_dub
BBS LM Reps 19x8.5
Tein SS Coilovers
OEM S4 Side Mirror Caps
OEM Blacked Out Grille
OEM Blacked Out Plate Filler
Smoked Side Blinkers
Debadged Rear


----------



## CRiekert (Nov 5, 2007)

*Re: (Tri Star)*









Nick Cage and I had a conversation....we both really dig your car. Well done. 
Nick says he is out of the car stealing business, but if he was still jackin cars he said he would steal this.

_Quote, originally posted by *Tri Star* »_


----------



## VW PAUL (Apr 30, 2005)

*Re: Slammed European Sedans ... Post 'em Up ... (Black20th)*

This thread needs more slammage.....


----------



## Tri Star (Jan 24, 2006)

*Re: Slammed European Sedans ... Post 'em Up ... (VW PAUL)*

wow awesome pics VW Paul ... i really love the new A4s now


----------



## Der Audidude (May 12, 2005)

*Re: Slammed European Sedans ... Post 'em Up ... (VW PAUL)*

Duckin' fumped!!


----------



## Snacker (Jun 23, 2008)

*Re: Slammed European Sedans ... Post 'em Up ... (Der Audidude)*

NO! I dont approve! What happened with that van?


----------



## VW PAUL (Apr 30, 2005)

*Re: Slammed European Sedans ... Post 'em Up ... (Snacker)*

Van drivers fault, the car is total loss, all the air-bags popped out, and because the hit was only on one chassis-beam, the car is not straight anymore, the rear door was standing 1/4 inch open at the top and was closed at the bottom.







He has a Avant on order already. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Snacker (Jun 23, 2008)

*Re: Slammed European Sedans ... Post 'em Up ... (VW PAUL)*

well that is a bummer
however, lookin forward to seeing the Avant!


----------



## dinopjetrovic (Aug 27, 2008)

some sick cars in this thread, those a8's look nice


----------



## Tri Star (Jan 24, 2006)

all these vehicle are on air ride


----------



## konigwheels (Nov 12, 2002)

*Re: (acceleration)*


_Quote, originally posted by *acceleration* »_My slammed wagon:









No love for this guy? Hes classy


----------



## clapton is god (Dec 11, 2007)

*FV-QR*

I'm seeing alot of not-sedans and not-slammed in here...


----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)

*Re: Slammed European Sedans ... Post 'em Up ... (VW PAUL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VW PAUL* »_









I don't like this bagged style. Makes the car look like an empty shell on wheels.


----------



## Tri Star (Jan 24, 2006)

don't even **** with this Maserati Quattroporte















*not photoshopped/edited*


----------



## Coupe__88 (Sep 14, 2003)

*Re: Slammed European Sedans ... Post 'em Up ... (VW PAUL)*


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: Slammed European Sedans ... Post 'em Up ... (Coupe__88)*

Matt (clapton_is_god) sent me this yesterday to celebrate my new purchase- after some work with the Dremel I had it resting on the fenders








Mine will be similar in a month or so as well


----------



## Snaak. (Jul 15, 2008)

Whenever I see an Audi with Belgian plates my stomach cringes...


----------



## Tri Star (Jan 24, 2006)




----------



## rabbit_hmpr (Jan 24, 2008)

*Re: (Black20th)*

More power to you if its your thing but I just dont see the attraction.


----------



## BTM (Feb 20, 2007)

*Re: (Tri Star)*

something about the focus on those pictures^^ make it look like a toy car. its sick though


----------



## Tri Star (Jan 24, 2006)

some Audi content...


----------



## Tri Star (Jan 24, 2006)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (Tri Star)*


----------



## Coupe__88 (Sep 14, 2003)

*Re: (Phunkshon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Phunkshon* »_


----------



## Rich20thGTI (Mar 7, 2003)

*Re: (Coupe__88)*


----------



## Tri Star (Jan 24, 2006)

shop, hot IMO.


----------



## Birdcager (Mar 26, 2008)

*Re: (Tri Star)*

I bet those wheels look amazing at speed...


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: (Chutzler)*

I snapped these over the weekend:


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)




----------



## yota_vr (Dec 17, 2008)

*Re: (mikegilbert)*

Some really good looking car's in here, great thread http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif .


----------



## dinopjetrovic (Aug 27, 2008)

*Re: (yota_vr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *yota_vr* »_Some really good looking car's in here, great thread http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif .

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Tri Star (Jan 24, 2006)

*Re: Slammed European Sedans ... Post 'em Up ... (VW PAUL)*


----------



## Th3internut (Mar 7, 2009)

all really nice cars my gosh.


----------



## JUSADUB (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: (Th3internut)*

there is some hot cars in here








i will post pics of my A4 after i install the coilovers on monday.


----------



## Fritz27 (Mar 8, 2003)

*FV-QR*

The Q'Porte and Camo S8 are just nasty.
Wow.


----------



## Tri Star (Jan 24, 2006)




----------



## Tri Star (Jan 24, 2006)




----------



## HI SPEED (Sep 3, 2004)

holey moley


----------



## ashran2 (Aug 4, 2005)

*Re: (HI SPEED)*

Mine.. not slammed but on sport suspension


----------



## dimiX (Feb 20, 2007)




----------



## iadubber (Feb 1, 2005)

^do you not understand the word sedan?^


----------



## DKGRNVR6 (Sep 19, 2000)

my passat, not slammed but its lower then stock


----------



## JOHNS92JETTA (Mar 2, 2003)

*Re: (iadubber)*


_Quote, originally posted by *iadubber* »_^do you not understand the word sedan and European^?


----------



## dimiX (Feb 20, 2007)

The cars so sexy so i had to post them


----------



## Vw_herbie (May 10, 2000)

*Re: (dimiX)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dimiX* »_The cars so sexy so i had to post them 

You also posted a photoshop of the presidential limo?


----------



## dimiX (Feb 20, 2007)

Ye sorry didnt knew it was on








But its alright cool Obamas car


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Type44* »_This one's mine (the C4 S4)









more, please?


_Modified by Chapel at 1:55 PM 4-3-2009_


----------



## CanadianTurbo (May 9, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Chapel)*

Loving this one!! CLS' are hot!


----------



## jrmcm (Jul 27, 2001)

Wow, the wheels on that CLS are a whole new kind of suck.


----------



## Tri Star (Jan 24, 2006)

awesome ///e55


----------



## Tri Star (Jan 24, 2006)

****in hot


----------



## juan8595 (Jan 16, 2004)

*Re: (Tri Star)*


----------



## a8man (Mar 10, 2004)

*Re: (HI SPEED)*


_Quote, originally posted by *HI SPEED* »_
holey moley *donut shop*


----------



## nickthaskater (Apr 17, 2007)

*Re: (a8man)*

Probably repost but whatever, too many pages to check








I love that thing.


----------



## ZoomBy (Jan 3, 2005)

*Re: (dimiX)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dimiX* »_

http://img22.imageshack.us/my....8.jpg



that nba player, josh boone's car. my gf is friends with him, I got her to convice himt o buy new wheels since that picture was taken


----------



## rayfinkle5 (Nov 22, 2007)

*Re: (nickthaskater)*

I know the bottom photo was photo-shopped but can someone help me identify years and models of the follow cars? Thanks.


















_Modified by rayfinkle5 at 8:55 PM 4-26-2009_


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: (rayfinkle5)*

1995 Grand Am


----------



## BTM (Feb 20, 2007)

*Re: (juan8595)*


_Quote, originally posted by *juan8595* »_

























while technically on topic, i think this is more on topic in the DIW thread


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: (rayfinkle5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rayfinkle5* »_I know the bottom photo was photo-shopped but can someone help me identify years and models of the follow cars? Thanks.

It's a 1976 Mercedes 300D http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Here's how it sits as of today:










































_Modified by mikegilbert at 6:51 PM 4-29-2009_


----------



## JMURiz (Jan 17, 2008)

*Re: (mikegilbert)*

Must be custom setup on that Mercedes, I know there are NO performance spring options on the market for the W114 (I've looked for myself).
Great stance BTW.


----------



## greyvdub (Apr 4, 2005)

*Re: (JMURiz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JMURiz* »_Must be custom setup on that Mercedes, I know there are NO performance spring options on the market for the W114 (I've looked for myself).
Great stance BTW.


air-ride


----------



## rayfinkle5 (Nov 22, 2007)

*Re: (mikegilbert)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mikegilbert* »_It's a 1976 Mercedes 300D http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Thanks! Any pics of the interior?


----------



## 18thHole (Dec 7, 2008)

My goodness people... it's obviously on AIR BAGS! No "doing it wrong" there.
That 300D is so sick... Ontario plates, too! I'm definitely gonna keep my eye out for it.


----------



## Tri Star (Jan 24, 2006)




----------



## Snaak. (Jul 15, 2008)




----------



## insertnickhere (May 9, 2009)

half of this thread should be moved to the DIW one.. bone jarring pavement scrapping tire stretching grocery getters... jesus. I thought this fad went away with the last gen civic


----------



## buzzbug (Jan 17, 2006)

The Opel two post above also doubles as Holden Commodore in Australia. The bogans car of choice.


----------



## Snaak. (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: (buzzbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *buzzbug* »_The Opel two post above also doubles as Holden Commodore in Australia. The bogans car of choice.

As far as I understood, Holden was looking for a more modern body to replace the torana and looked at Opel for inspiration. They were first looking at the Rekord but it wasn't big enough to drop in a V8 donk. Luckily for Holden, Opel was just bringing out the Senator which was slightly larger. a few shells were shipped over, and they combined the Senator front with the Rekord rear and the VB Commodore was born. Opel like the outcome so much that they later also adopted the Commodore for their own brand








BTW wat is a "Bogan"?


_Modified by Snaak. at 5:28 AM 6-11-2009_


----------



## hartmandrew (Feb 23, 2006)

*Re: (Snaak.)*

Mine:
























Also mine, not a sedan, but European:











_Modified by hartmandrew at 5:08 PM 6-11-2009_


----------



## onddek (Jun 15, 2009)

*Re: (Rich20thGTI)*

this my old Mercedes, id never seen this pic of it thanks for finding it. Love this thread, does anyone know if there is any forums for classic euro slammed cars??? Here are afew more pics of my benz.



































_Modified by onddek at 4:14 AM 6-15-2009_


----------



## Dreamstate (Jan 2, 2002)

^^ what a beauty, good work!


----------



## Dreamstate (Jan 2, 2002)

*Re: (rayfinkle5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rayfinkle5* »_Thanks! Any pics of the interior?

Currently still has stock, rough looking interior


----------



## rayfinkle5 (Nov 22, 2007)

*Re: (rayfinkle5)*

Just went through all 15 pages. How has this not been posted yet?!?


----------



## 976-RADD (May 29, 2003)

*Re: (rayfinkle5)*

Whadaya know about Ray Finkle?


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *rayfinkle5* »_Just went through all 15 pages. How has this not been posted yet?!?










awesome


----------



## mojocoggo (Aug 27, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Chapel)*

May I?


----------



## VrstewartW (Mar 14, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (mojocoggo)*

^amazing


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (VrstewartW)*

No official photoshoot as the car was finished last night.


----------



## Fritz27 (Mar 8, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (mikegilbert)*

Wheels are gigantic and I'm not crazy about air and I don't really like the A6, but for some strange reason, I'm liking your car.


----------



## rayfinkle5 (Nov 22, 2007)

*Re: (976-RADD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *976-RADD* »_Whadaya know about Ray Finkle?









...and one hell of a model American!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nx3-sxhewlo


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: (rayfinkle5)*








Finally had a chance to take some photos on my lunchbreak last night.


----------



## Der Audidude (May 12, 2005)

*Re: (mikegilbert)*

Thanks for the new wallpaper!
Hope to see this beast in the flesh soon. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MaineDub (May 21, 2005)

*Re: (Der Audidude)*

here's mine;
low? decently.
wheels? kinda sh!tty but whatever
swedish? yes


----------



## om617952 (Feb 19, 2009)

*Re:*


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: Re: (om617952)*

My European sedan is pretty low.


----------



## ByronLLN (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (MaineDub)*

Photography made to look like a video game that was made to look photorealistic = WTF.
Ban HDR.


----------



## Impeccable (Apr 17, 2004)

*Re: (PassSedanGLX)*


----------



## vdubb3dan (Apr 7, 2004)

*Re: (Impeccable)*


----------



## VrstewartW (Mar 14, 2005)

*Re: (mikegilbert)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mikegilbert* »_







Finally had a chance to take some photos on my lunchbreak last night.


----------



## Toaster McFunk (Jul 11, 2008)




----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

*Re: Slammed European Sedans ... Post 'em Up ... (Black20th)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Black20th* »_

















































16 pages and this is the BEST IMO


----------



## nuckinfuts (Oct 28, 2004)

*Re: Slammed European Sedans ... Post 'em Up ... (Black20th)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Black20th* »_








Saw this pic and I wanted to see some more big European sedans slammed, nice wheels, etc. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


i love how the first pic is the exact same car i have with the same exact rims
*except mine is midnight blue
makes me wanna slam it now


----------



## gENERIX_ (Nov 13, 2005)

This is 16 pages of pure awesomeness http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Tri Star (Jan 24, 2006)




----------



## Chris_V (Jun 18, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (mojocoggo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mojocoggo* »_May I?


Too bad your photobucket stuff is blocked here...
More shots of mojo's car...
































Wish mine was that low... 
And a couple more:

































I love E38s.


----------



## JUSADUB (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Merc63)*











_Modified by JUSADUB at 9:21 AM 7-7-2009_


----------



## DjarumSplasher (Mar 6, 2008)

*FV-QR*









My buddy Nates A4...


----------



## death 4kqt (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Slammed European Sedans ... Post 'em Up ... (Black20th)*

my car, just finished the build. hasnt been buffed yet, and could be slammed a lot more if i drop the coils. still doesnt have the lower door trim or bumper grills either.


----------



## Tri Star (Jan 24, 2006)

_Modified by Tri Star at 8:51 PM 7-14-2009_


----------



## BoraVR (Mar 14, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (mojocoggo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mojocoggo* »_May I?



















right click save as


----------



## Tri Star (Jan 24, 2006)

too dope to not share ... Enjoy


----------



## Icejza_DaChilla (Aug 11, 2009)

*Re: (rayfinkle5)*

























































210 E320, lowered w/ Kleeman rims and 5% lemo tint, two 12" Eclipse 7200 series subs w/ AMG tail lights.


----------



## Impeccable (Apr 17, 2004)

*Re: Slammed European Sedans ... Post 'em Up ... (death 4kqt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *death 4kqt* »_my car, just finished the build. hasnt been buffed yet, and could be slammed a lot more if i drop the coils. still doesnt have the lower door trim or bumper grills either. 
















How much did that RS2 bumper run ya $$$ for???


----------



## DarrenW (Feb 13, 2003)

(If I haven't posted it already)


_Modified by DarrenW at 8:26 AM 8-11-2009_


----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)

*Re: (DarrenW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DarrenW* »_
(If I haven't posted it already)


Ohhh damn!







Just rip the stupid stickers off and it's great! I would've gone with polished lips and body color centers on the wheels, though, kinda like the stock hubcaps were.


----------



## Subwoofers (Dec 28, 2008)

*Re: (Tri Star)*










So wrong, but so right...


----------



## DarrenW (Feb 13, 2003)

*Re: (Son of a B...5er!)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Son of a B...5er!* »_
Ohhh damn!







Just rip the stupid stickers off and it's great! I would've gone with polished lips and body color centers on the wheels, though, kinda like the stock hubcaps were.

More pics of it...


----------



## k0nky (Oct 11, 2006)

*Re: Slammed European Sedans ... Post 'em Up ... (NickAH337)*


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: (Subwoofers)*

Shot by buddy Darrick's car last friday:









_Quote, originally posted by *Subwoofers* »_So wrong, but so right...

And it's now a reality

























Also: 











_Modified by mikegilbert at 8:49 AM 8-11-2009_


----------



## k0nky (Oct 11, 2006)

*Re: (mikegilbert)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DarrenW (Feb 13, 2003)




----------



## mr. tony (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: (DarrenW)*

sorry if these are re-posts:


----------



## Chris_V (Jun 18, 2009)

*Re:*

More of one of my favorite E38s....


----------



## goldn (Jul 10, 2007)

love low sedans.


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (DarrenW)*


----------



## slmda4 (Nov 11, 2005)

*Re: (Phunkshon)*


























Used to be lower but its my DD
Yea its the oem spoiler, and i hate it too...


_Modified by slmda4 at 11:22 AM 8-18-2009_


----------



## XwalkerX (Apr 7, 2002)

this thread makes me want an old benz...


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## dr. locktopus (Jun 23, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Phunkshon)*









Hi-Res: http://farm4.static.flickr.com...o.jpg








Hi-Res: http://farm3.static.flickr.com...o.jpg


----------



## jaysvw (Oct 15, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (dr. locktopus)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dr. locktopus* »_








Hi-Res: http://farm4.static.flickr.com...o.jpg


There is just something so right about a slammed old school MB. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## japanese (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: (Dreamstate)*









This thread has been too successful and needs some fail. Here's my car before she got all effed up.


----------



## Remedy (Jan 31, 2004)

*Re: (08-Jetta)*

What is with you members and these porta potty shots?


----------



## japanese (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: (Remedy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Remedy* »_What is with you members and these porta potty shots?









I didn't post it for the porta shot, it was simply the only shot that showed off the "lowness" of the car. If I wanted it to be another porta+car shot I would have pshopped it the same colour as my car.


----------



## Remedy (Jan 31, 2004)

*Re: (08-Jetta)*

Do It!


----------



## haris (Nov 8, 2007)

this is the best thread we've had in a long fawking time


----------



## haris (Nov 8, 2007)

*Re: (CarbonTC)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CarbonTC* »_

















more on this vert i'm diggin it. that's a clk?


----------



## jaysvw (Oct 15, 2001)

*Re: (haris)*


_Quote, originally posted by *haris* »_
more on this vert i'm diggin it. that's a clk?

Who knows, but that pointless watermark makes we want to punch acromann in the dick.


----------



## blarghsid (Apr 24, 2009)

the vert's a prefacelift sl. never really liked fabulous's body kits though...


----------



## RedCoupe (Jun 21, 2009)

*Re: (blarghsid)*

I love a well done e34. 


















_Modified by RedCoupe at 12:07 AM 8-19-2009_


_Modified by RedCoupe at 12:07 AM 8-19-2009_


----------



## haris (Nov 8, 2007)

bumpz.


----------



## abernfitch82 (Aug 11, 2006)

*Re: (DarrenW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DarrenW* »_


I love this thread, but this car is a hunk of sh!t.


----------



## rowdyaudi666 (Jun 16, 2009)

thought i would whore out my car


----------



## RED K2 (Jan 12, 2003)

*Re: (mikegilbert)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mikegilbert* »_

And it's now a reality

























_Modified by mikegilbert at 8:49 AM 8-11-2009_


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: Slammed European Sedans ... Post 'em Up ... (Black20th)*


----------



## radodreams (Jan 27, 2008)

sorry for the crappy cellphone pics.The first one is a pchop

















supercharged e90 m3 thats partially gutted and a roll cage


----------



## Rich20thGTI (Mar 7, 2003)

title of thread + E90 sedan = FAIL.


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: (Rich20thGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rich20thGTI* »_title of thread + E90 sedan = FAIL. 

This. 
Stock Rideheight != Slammed.


----------



## Der Audidude (May 12, 2005)

*Re: (rowdyaudi666)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rowdyaudi666* »_thought i would whore out my car









I've spotted you around recently







Love the blacked out grille. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## RS4PD (Jan 22, 2008)

*Re: (Der Audidude)*


----------



## PatientlyWaiting (Apr 28, 2005)

*Re: Re: (Merc63)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Merc63* »_











Come on now. If you are going to debadge a car, at least clean the remaining gunk off. Goo Gone FTW.


----------



## abernfitch82 (Aug 11, 2006)

*Re: (mikegilbert)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mikegilbert* »_
This. 
Stock Rideheight != Slammed.

No kidding. 
That E90 wasn't slammed at all. Just because its supercharged doesn't mean that its slammed.
Don't get me wrong, there are alot of nice cars in this thread... but the title says "slammed" european sedans. Slammed usually refers to ride height that is barely off the ground; most times using a hydraulic or airbag suspension.


----------



## Chris_V (Jun 18, 2009)

*Re: Re: (PatientlyWaiting)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PatientlyWaiting* »_
Come on now. If you are going to debadge a car, at least clean the remaining gunk off. Goo Gone FTW.

Not a show car. It's not got the facelift conversion done yet, or the rocker panels replaced (they are dented, the nose is rock chipped, etc). So he's just daily driving on coilovers.
It'll get done, and be way cool on a budget.


----------



## Rich20thGTI (Mar 7, 2003)

*FV-QR*

less arguing and more of....











_Modified by Rich20thGTI at 1:00 AM 8-21-2009_


----------



## bombardi (Mar 28, 2004)

*Re: (abernfitch82)*


_Quote, originally posted by *abernfitch82* »_
No kidding. 
That E90 wasn't slammed at all. Just because its supercharged doesn't mean that its slammed.
Don't get me wrong, there are alot of nice cars in this thread... but the title says "slammed" european sedans. Slammed usually refers to ride height that is barely off the ground; most times using a hydraulic or airbag suspension.









if you scroll back a few pages, there are plenty of other cars that arent nearly close to 'slammed' and many other cars posted that are lowered JUST on springs.
get over it, id take a supercharged M over a slammed car any day.


----------



## abernfitch82 (Aug 11, 2006)

*Re: (bombardi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bombardi* »_








if you scroll back a few pages, there are plenty of other cars that arent nearly close to 'slammed' and many other cars posted that are lowered JUST on springs.
get over it, id take a supercharged M over a slammed car any day. 

I would take a S/C'd M anyday too, but this thread is about slammed cars not supercharged ones. Read the thread title.


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: (abernfitch82)*


----------



## Rascal04 (Aug 17, 2004)

*FV-QR*


----------



## bombardi (Mar 28, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Rascal04)*

i would love to get a CC, only if the rear wasnt so ugly!


----------



## Rich20thGTI (Mar 7, 2003)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Rich20thGTI (Mar 7, 2003)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Rich20thGTI (Mar 7, 2003)

*FV-QR*

My old POS....semi-slammed....


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Rich20thGTI)*

Some Audi love http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif


----------



## Der Audidude (May 12, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (mikegilbert)*

Damn I miss my 90. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Rich20thGTI (Mar 7, 2003)

*FV-QR*

Audi love is mucho appreciated!!
Any more pix of this beastie?


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Rich20thGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rich20thGTI* »_Audi love is mucho appreciated!! Any more pix of this beastie? 


My pleasure
































And another A6 on air.


----------



## oempls (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: (Black20th)*

Pretty sure Mike's car has been posted. definitely my favorite


----------



## Vert2PointO (Apr 6, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (mikegilbert)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mikegilbert* »_Some Audi love http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif











Ugggghhhhhhhh!!!! http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (abernfitch82)*


----------



## Rich20thGTI (Mar 7, 2003)

*FV-QR*

BUMP this back up....


----------



## Row1Rich (Sep 11, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Rich20thGTI)*


----------



## enzo1187 (Jun 1, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Der Audidude)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Der Audidude* »_Damn I miss my 90. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Same here


----------



## mojocoggo (Aug 27, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (enzo1187)*



































_Modified by mojocoggo at 3:07 PM 8-30-2009_


----------



## rodrigoromao (Feb 14, 2008)

*FV-QR*

Subscribed! Awesome thread.


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*

Sorry if a repost:


----------



## kenny_blankenship (Feb 19, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (kenny_blankenship)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Corbic (Sep 1, 2003)

*Re: Slammed European Sedans ... Post 'em Up ... (mikegilbert)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mikegilbert* »_









This is epic fail... trying soooo hard and yet utter failure. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## Corbic (Sep 1, 2003)

*Re: (abernfitch82)*









What is this?


----------



## kenny_blankenship (Feb 19, 2005)

*Re: (Corbic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Corbic* »_








What is this?


looks like an RS2 Avant front end on a B4 audi 90


----------



## mr. tony (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: (kenny_blankenship)*

welcome dave


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: (amor1305)*

awsome thread! keep em coming!


----------



## BTM (Feb 20, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*









Lol I had to


----------



## Rich20thGTI (Mar 7, 2003)

*FV-QR*

























One, Please!!! 

























SUPER Slam:


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Rich20thGTI)*









I really like these wheels. (flamesuit engaged)


----------



## Chris_V (Jun 18, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (mojocoggo)*

I love Mojo's car. Someday mine will be as low as his...


----------



## Audi90sportQ (Nov 28, 2007)

*Re: (kenny_blankenship)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kenny_blankenship* »_

looks like an RS2 Avant front end on a B4 audi 90
 Nah no rs2 avant, its a B4 90, RS2 bumper, Headlights and mirrors. One hellah sexy car, def. want my 90 up that caliber one of these days


----------



## MRVW00 (Oct 30, 2000)

*FV-QR*

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^








VERY NICE!


----------



## Trusty_Balloon (Apr 14, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (MRVW01)*

All these cars would f*** their **** up so bad driving in chicago


----------



## Michael Blue (Sep 30, 1999)

*Re: (wESTsAEED)*

19 pages of old broken links to peruse, lol!


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

*FV-QR*

the more I see Audi 80/90s, the more I want one
and this is coming from someone with an S6.


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

*FV-QR*

I'm not slammed, but... **** you


----------



## Chris_V (Jun 18, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Trusty_Balloon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Trusty_Balloon* »_All these cars would f*** their **** up so bad driving in chicago









Probably why they don't live there...


----------



## De Stijl (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Merc63)*

Wymans car:


----------



## 1.BillyT (Aug 2, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (pfunkn87)*

not slammed but euro and on some big wheels... and mine
































Gonna get some better pics of this thing here pretty soon.


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (1.BillyT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1.BillyT* »_not slammed but euro and on some big wheels... and mine









Does not belong in this thread. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Trusty_Balloon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Trusty_Balloon* »_All these cars would f*** their **** up so bad driving in Green Bay









fixed for me.


----------



## KARMANN_20V (May 25, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (patrikman)*


----------



## 1.BillyT (Aug 2, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (mikegilbert)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mikegilbert* »_
Does not belong in this thread. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I feel ya... I just like the ride in this thing too much...
My old Tahoe on air... Still doesn't belong here, though, lol.


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (1.BillyT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1.BillyT* »_I feel ya... I just like the ride in this thing too much...
My old Tahoe on air... Still doesn't belong here, though, lol.










That Tahoe is awesome!


----------



## mr. tony (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (KARMANN_20V)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KARMANN_20V* »_


















im loving these two, what are they?


----------



## KARMANN_20V (May 25, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (amor1305)*


_Quote, originally posted by *amor1305* »_
im loving these two, what are they?

Sovietic cars. Lada 1200/1500, based on the 60s Fiat 124.


----------



## 976-RADD (May 29, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (KARMANN_20V)*


----------



## Rascal04 (Aug 17, 2004)

*FV-QR*


----------



## om617952 (Feb 19, 2009)

*Re:*


----------



## dr. locktopus (Jun 23, 2001)




----------



## mr. tony (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: (dr. locktopus)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dr. locktopus* »_









what wheels are those?


----------



## EUROBORA8V (May 16, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Rascal04)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rascal04* »_


































Dayuuuummmmm


----------



## EUROBORA8V (May 16, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (KARMANN_20V)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KARMANN_20V* »_


















































Oh how i want an old Lada... Love them http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## EUROBORA8V (May 16, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (amor1305)*


_Quote, originally posted by *amor1305* »_
im loving these two, what are they?

1. Lada 2103
2. Lada 2101 (21011, 21013)


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Merc63)*


----------



## alextakesphotos (Dec 6, 2006)

*FV-QR*


----------



## audiphile (Aug 18, 2001)

*Re: (amor1305)*


_Quote, originally posted by *amor1305* »_
what wheels are those?

They're Mercedes wheel covers.


----------



## mr. tony (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: (audiphile)*


_Quote, originally posted by *audiphile* »_
They're Mercedes wheel covers.

oh yeah... now i see that. i like those... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif wish i had a set


----------



## Impeccable (Apr 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Rascal04)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rascal04* »_]









Better not go into a crip neighborhood


----------



## dumkopf (Aug 23, 2005)

*Re: Slammed European Sedans ... Post 'em Up ... (Black20th)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Black20th* »_








Saw this pic and I wanted to see some more big European sedans slammed, nice wheels, etc. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

It looks like a Honda Accord.


----------



## Rich20thGTI (Mar 7, 2003)

*Re: Slammed European Sedans ... Post 'em Up ... (dumkopf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dumkopf* »_
It looks like a Honda Accord.













































__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## abernfitch82 (Aug 11, 2006)

*Re: Slammed European Sedans ... Post 'em Up ... (dumkopf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dumkopf* »_
It looks like a Honda Accord.









Looks like an Audi A8 to me.


----------



## Rich20thGTI (Mar 7, 2003)

*FV-QR*


----------



## rcigti02 (Mar 24, 2008)

not a "sedan" but damn. found it in the MKV fourms.. so sick.


_Modified by rcigti02 at 10:43 AM 9-11-2009_


----------



## 18thHole (Dec 7, 2008)

*FV-QR*

Wagonfail.


----------



## 1.8jettie (Oct 11, 2007)

*Re: (rcigti02)*

Heres another wagon


----------



## -HighdB- (Jan 7, 2008)

*Re: (1.8jettie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1.8jettie* »_Heres another wagon


Wow, that car is mad-tyte. Totally baller yo. Them rimz is flame.








Too bad. Could be a good looking car.


----------



## Insomniac2100 (Sep 11, 2003)




----------



## stevedeezy (Oct 22, 2004)

*Re: (Insomniac2100)*

my contribution


----------



## EUROBORA8V (May 16, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Alex_Mkthree)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Alex_Mkthree* »_









money shot


----------



## stevedeezy (Oct 22, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (EUROBORA8V)*

more pics


----------



## activ8edcomplex (Dec 26, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (stevedeezy)*

my lowest addition to the stable:
































http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (activ8edcomplex)*

^^ Excellent! Some flat caps would look amazing on there http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

*FV-QR*

button caps are fresh (again)
flat caps are played (again...)


----------



## mad max001 (Jun 28, 2009)

Someone from our Belgian forum:
(It's on coils btw)

































_Modified by mad max001 at 4:27 AM 9-21-2009_


_Modified by mad max001 at 4:30 AM 9-21-2009_


----------



## Audi90sportQ (Nov 28, 2007)

Desired ride height on the left :/


----------



## Impeccable (Apr 17, 2004)

*Re: (Audi90sportQ)*

How much did that euro rear bumper run ya???


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Phunkshon)*

Please show me more!!!


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Please show me more!!!

This is all I have (_IF_ you were talking to me? lol)


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Phunkshon)*

any more?


----------



## ShadowGLI (Oct 27, 2006)

cool thread, I'm going to have to add some content when I'm not at work and I can see whats already been posted


----------



## SKIDMRK (Sep 15, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Impeccable)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Impeccable* »_
Better not go into a crip neighborhood

what's ironic is that Eddie used to be a Crip. search us2ba4dr. he grew out of it and the car was his "out"


----------



## Us2bA4dr (Apr 10, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Rascal04)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rascal04* »_

















when did toyota corolla's become euro


----------



## konigwheels (Nov 12, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Chapel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chapel* »_button caps are fresh (again)
flat caps are played (again...)

The trends come like seasons. RS's and big bumpers on MK2s etc., for example are cool for a while, then get played and taken off, put away and stored. 1-2 years later, everyone takes them out, put's them back on, and the cycle of life continues...


----------



## Tri Star (Jan 24, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (18thHole)*









haha


----------



## ArtieLange (Sep 14, 2008)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Us2bA4dr* »_
when did toyota corolla's become euro











haha


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Rich20thGTI (Mar 7, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Phunkshon)*









































































MOAR!!!!


----------



## 5mall5nail5 (Mar 13, 2002)

my personal addition


----------



## eskimopunk (Apr 15, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Rich20thGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rich20thGTI* »_ 
































































MOAR!!!!

http://www.stanceworks.com/for...?t=41 - Build thread 


_Modified by eskimopunk at 8:52 AM 10-13-2009_


----------



## Michael Blue (Sep 30, 1999)

*Re: FV-QR (eskimopunk)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eskimopunk* »_
http://www.stanceworks.com/for...?t=41 - Build thread 


Thanks!!!








Pure sex!


----------



## Chris_V (Jun 18, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Michael Blue)*


----------



## PatientlyWaiting (Apr 28, 2005)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Merc63* »_











Seriously, is it too hard to remove the sticky mess under the debadged "Li". Goo Gone FTW


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Chris_V (Jun 18, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (PatientlyWaiting)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PatientlyWaiting* »_
Seriously, is it too hard to remove the sticky mess under the debadged "Li". Goo Gone FTW

Not my car. He's also waiting on a set of facelift year front fenders so the headlights/front corner lights fit right. But it's not a high priority, apparently.


----------



## audi80Quattro (Apr 7, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Merc63)*


----------



## camf1an (Jul 24, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (audi80Quattro)*


_Quote, originally posted by *audi80Quattro* »_









golf country? if so, HOT.


----------



## audi80Quattro (Apr 7, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (camf1an)*









Jetta on Passat VR Suspension. = good FWD winter car.








And it does sit level, the fender flare gives the illusion that it sags in the rear.


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## audi80Quattro (Apr 7, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Phunkshon)*

I never liked those turbo wheels on a porsche. I don't know why.


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## Fisherson (Dec 22, 2008)

*Re: (rcigti02)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rcigti02* »_








not a "sedan" but damn. found it in the MKV fourms.. so sick.

_Modified by rcigti02 at 10:43 AM 9-11-2009_

Yeah, definitely. Would anyone do me the favor of telling me what wheels those are?


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *TaaT* »_










what is that?
I thought it was a Seat Toledo, but it's too small
it's got like B5 A4 tail lamps too
is it a modified Cordoba with A4 tails?


----------



## Cubster (Nov 26, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Chapel)*


----------



## konigwheels (Nov 12, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Chapel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chapel* »_
what is that?
I thought it was a Seat Toledo, but it's too small
it's got like B5 A4 tail lamps too
is it a modified Cordoba with A4 tails?

It's a derby! 
It's the Volkswagen derby from Mexico market. See them all the time here in San Antonio.


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

*FV-QR*

OH! neato


----------



## david3bg (May 25, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (konigwheels)*


_Quote, originally posted by *konigwheels* »_
It's a derby! 
It's the Volkswagen derby from Mexico market. See them all the time here in San Antonio.

No, it's a VW Polo Classic, which is actually a twin of the Cordoba:








You can see this from the H-numberplate, which means it's a Hungarian car (it's confirmed by the Swiss branded train on the pic which is used in this color scheme by the Hungarian railway company







)
It's probably (pretty much) the same car that is (was?) sold in Mexico as VW Derby












_Modified by david3bg at 11:50 PM 10-17-2009_


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (david3bg)*

Yes! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Polo Classic GTI 2.0 8V


















_Modified by TaaT at 9:05 PM 10-21-2009_


----------



## rayfinkle5 (Nov 22, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (mikegilbert)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mikegilbert* »_Some Audi love http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif

















Years and models please.


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (rayfinkle5)*

Audi 80 B4 (1991–1995) http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Tri Star (Jan 24, 2006)

dope


----------



## Rascal04 (Aug 17, 2004)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Derek Zoolander (Jun 25, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Rascal04)*









could use more low in the front though


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (audi80Quattro)*

^^ Lookin' good, man. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Last week:


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## Derek Zoolander (Jun 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

That's not mine. Yours is lookin good though! haha
This is mine in winter mode on M6 wheels. It'll be slammed in the Spring


----------



## om617952 (Feb 19, 2009)




----------



## Rascal04 (Aug 17, 2004)

*FV-QR*


----------



## iadubber (Feb 1, 2005)

*FV-QR*









MOTHER OF GOD..............drool....


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## lrusak (May 1, 2007)

*Re: (TaaT)*

Let's keep this going


----------



## Trike Kid (Sep 28, 2008)

That W123 on BBS's is ****ing sick!


----------



## acceleration (Apr 18, 2006)




----------



## e36hb (Nov 18, 2009)




----------



## dannyc (Apr 2, 2004)

*Re: (e36hb)*


----------



## WhitePoloCT (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (TaaT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TaaT* »_
Yes! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Polo Classic GTI 2.0 8V


















One of these is where my username comes from. 1.4l 8-valve POS.


----------



## VdubChaos (Jul 30, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (WhitePoloCT)*

SO much fail in this thread. I bet if these were Japanese cars this thread would be a big joke.


----------



## dannyc (Apr 2, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (VdubChaos)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VdubChaos* »_SO much fail in this thread. I bet if these were Japanese cars this thread would be a big joke.

what a surprise, you have something negative to say


----------



## Chris_V (Jun 18, 2009)

*Re: (lrusak)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lrusak* »_Let's keep this going









That one was a photoshop done before he got his coilovers. There are other pics of it as it actually sits elswhere in the thread.
More E38s:
















This one might already be in the thread, but I can't see photobucket from here at work...


----------



## 5mall5nail5 (Mar 13, 2002)

Realized I have a few of my 5 online


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: (HurleyVW)*

^ Lookin' good! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## cyclegrip (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: (HurleyVW)*

Beautiful car Hurley.


----------



## Das Borgen (Sep 10, 2008)

*Re: (dannyc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dannyc* »_









come on dude
that s a coupe


----------



## dannyc (Apr 2, 2004)

*Re: (Das Borgen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Das Borgen* »_
come on dude
that s a coupe
















doesn't a b and c pillar + backseat = sedan even if it has 2 doors?
there's a bunch of 2 doors in this thread


----------



## Cort (Aug 18, 2004)

*Re: (dannyc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dannyc* »_
doesn't a b and c pillar + backseat = sedan even if it has 2 doors?
there's a bunch of 2 doors in this thread



_Quote, originally posted by *wikipedia sedan* »_

Two-door sedan
*See also: Coupé*

Opel Kadett B two-door sedan
The Society of Automotive Engineers defines such a vehicle as any two-door model with rear accommodation greater than or equal to 33 cubic feet (0.93 m3) in volume (a calculation made by adding the legroom, shoulder room, and headroom).[citation needed] By this standard, the Chevrolet Monte Carlo, Ferrari 612 Scaglietti, and Mercedes-Benz CL-Class coupés are all two-door sedans. Only a few sources, however (including the magazine Car and Driver), use the two-door sedan label in this manner.
In the popular vernacular, a two-door sedan is defined by appearance and not by volume; vehicles with a B-pillar between the front and rear windows are generally called two-door sedans, while hardtops (without the pillar, and often incorporating a sloping backlight) are called coupés.
In 1970 GM introduced its first subcompact car. The Chevrolet Vega two-door sedan was referred to as a 'thin-pillar' sedan.[1]
The Mazda RX-8 meets the volume requirement to be called a sedan, but it has vestigial rear-hinged rear doors, so some call it 2+2-door sedan . Another term for a coupé endowed with rear-hinged doors is a "quad coupé." Although this may simply be vernacular, based on a possible copyright by General Motors, for its Saturn Ion Quad-Coupe.


----------



## handsome rob is taken (Apr 7, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Phunkshon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Phunkshon* »_


















anyone have more pics of the passat? looks like a r32 bumper modded to fit the stock bumper.


----------



## Chris_V (Jun 18, 2009)

*Re: (Cort)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Cort* »_
In the popular vernacular, a two-door sedan is defined by appearance and not by volume; vehicles with a B-pillar between the front and rear windows are *generally* called two-door sedans,


The bolded bit is important, as there are many pillared coupes, from the '20s to modern times. otherwise you would not have 3 window and 5 window coupes in the '30s, Business coupes in the '40s and '50s, and the new Camaro would be a 2 door sedan.








Yes, it can be a grey area. The air cooled Beetles were always called sedans. But cars like the Mazda RX3 were available as a 4 door sedan and a 2 door coupe WITH B pillars.


----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (handsome rob is taken)*


_Quote, originally posted by *handsome rob is taken* »_
anyone have more pics of the passat? looks like a r32 bumper modded to fit the stock bumper.

More like a B8 A4 bumper.


----------



## Derek Zoolander (Jun 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

keep this thread going.. not slammed compared to some, but some pretty low E90s


----------



## Tri Star (Jan 24, 2006)

you guys are still playin' games ... back on topic with some SLAMMED vehicles


----------



## Tri Star (Jan 24, 2006)

*Re: (Tri Star)*

AIRED MERCEDES 250S


----------



## radgti8v (Feb 28, 1999)

*Re: (Tri Star)*

More slammed wagons please


----------



## Cort (Aug 18, 2004)

*Re: (radgti8v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *radgti8v* »_More slammed wagons please


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## goldn (Jul 10, 2007)

^ amazing


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)

*Re: (radgti8v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *radgti8v* »_More slammed wagons please


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)

*Re: (goldn)*

2.5 TDI


----------



## Das Borgen (Sep 10, 2008)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *radgti8v* »_More slammed wagons please










why don t you start a slammed wagon thread. Come on guys
keep it on topic
like this


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: (HurleyVW)*


----------



## lrusak (May 1, 2007)

*Re: (mikegilbert)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mikegilbert* »_ 


















haha




























http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Rascal04 (Aug 17, 2004)

*Re: (Phunkshon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Phunkshon* »_









Damn! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
More pics?


----------



## B3passatBMX (Feb 27, 2004)

*Re: (Tri Star)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Tri Star* »_AIRED MERCEDES 250S










Winner!


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*FV-QR*

this thread gives me a chubby


----------



## thehomemade1 (Apr 26, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (mavric_ac)*

yup


----------



## ALLROAD VR (Jan 23, 2006)

*Re: (HurleyVW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *HurleyVW* »_










Did you use Lamin-x or are they real euro spec french inner lights? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## nairmac (Jan 22, 2004)

*Re: (S4Bi-T)*

^^^^^^^^^ The fact that this car even exists makes me embarrassed to be driving mine like it is. So nice.


----------



## Dr.AK (Jul 17, 2007)

*Re: (nairmac)*

My old sedan was pretty low...








































































There was still some room to go lower, though. 
It's sold now, now I drive a better E36 (323i Touring), which will be at least as low as the old one, come next spring.


----------



## Chris_V (Jun 18, 2009)

*Re: (Dr.AK)*

Another of mojo's car.








Love it!


----------



## thirtysixspokes (Mar 6, 2007)




----------



## jpalmer (Aug 22, 2002)

*Re: (thirtysixspokes)*

























































there's a few more i didn't post over here: http://jonsibal.com/blog/2009/12/dub-life/


----------



## VW PAUL (Apr 30, 2005)

*Re: (HurleyVW)*


----------



## HI SPEED (Sep 3, 2004)

*FV-QR*

This is probably my favorite TCL thread of all time


----------



## vdubjettaman (Mar 31, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (HI SPEED)*

That CC is beautiful!


----------



## BattleRabbit (Jun 28, 2007)

*Re: (Phunkshon)*









Opel?


----------



## iadubber (Feb 1, 2005)

*FV-QR*


_Quote »_









sex. Anyone know who's the owner?


----------



## 5mall5nail5 (Mar 13, 2002)

*Re: (S4Bi-T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *S4Bi-T* »_
Did you use Lamin-x or are they real euro spec french inner lights? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

lamin-x on euro projectors, theres clear on the lows


----------



## Toaster McFunk (Jul 11, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (iadubber)*


_Quote, originally posted by *iadubber* »_
sex. Anyone know who's the owner? 

Mario, username blakwag


----------



## Cedric_s (Feb 1, 2007)

*Re: (BattleRabbit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BattleRabbit* »_








Opel?

Did you not see the auto-union/audi logo on the side??


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*

Apologies if a repost..


----------



## Das Borgen (Sep 10, 2008)

*FV-QR*

sedans guys...not wagons


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## VolksAddict (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: (BattleRabbit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BattleRabbit* »_








Opel?

Love it http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif


----------



## The Pretender (Jun 22, 2008)

*Re: (VolksAddict)*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## BluMagic (Apr 9, 2008)

*Re: (Phunkshon)*

yay! my car is finally low enough


----------



## dubsport87 (Oct 2, 2003)

*Re: (Phunkshon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Phunkshon* »_










mmm reverse rake


----------



## Derek Zoolander (Jun 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Of all the slammed mk4 Jettas, you pick _that_ one??


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## konkomania (Apr 18, 2007)

*Re:*

























More here: http://www.motoringexposure.co...riday


----------



## dubluv609 (Sep 9, 2008)

*Re: Slammed European Sedans ... Post 'em Up ... (Black20th)*

*Heres one for everyone with "wagon-boners"* http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## SVK (Mar 17, 2006)

*Re: Slammed European Sedans ... Post 'em Up ... (dubluv609)*


----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)

*Re: Slammed European Sedans ... Post 'em Up ... (dubluv609)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubluv609* »_*Heres one for everyone with "wagon-boners"* http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Again, this is a sedan thread.


----------



## Projekt R32 (Jun 2, 2008)

*Re: Slammed European Sedans ... Post 'em Up ... (Son of a B...5er!)*

that e39 is full of win!


----------



## Harpoon (Jan 5, 2008)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Son of a B...5er!* »_
*Black E39* 


I remember the first time I saw this pic, looking with amazement at just how low-profile the tires were.
Love it.


----------



## BrownBag (May 18, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Merc63)*

here is my USP


----------



## FTMFW (Jan 1, 2008)

*FV-QR*

Yeah they're big... so what!? I do what I want!








































Yeah buddy....


----------



## BrownBag (May 18, 2006)

^^^
i would hit it


----------



## candela (Oct 19, 2002)

*Re: (Subwoofers)*

waooooo........ where has this thread been all my life?


----------



## wouldge (Sep 18, 2009)

*Re: (candela)*

Way too many baby drops on this page


----------



## Buickboy92 (Sep 5, 2009)

*Re: (BluMagic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BluMagic* »_yay! my car is finally low enough

























Awesome. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Love the color.


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## theAntiRiced (May 7, 2005)

It's an inch lower up front now.


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (theAntiRiced)*


----------



## VolksAddict (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: (Phunkshon)*

/\Classy


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Phunkshon)*









1964 Opel Rekord


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## The Blue Bunny (Dec 29, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Phunkshon)*

































Anybody have any additional info/pics of Black A8?


----------



## Darkness (Oct 1, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (The Blue Bunny)*


_Quote, originally posted by *The Blue Bunny* »_
Anybody have any additional info/pics of Black A8?










Kinda looks computer generated like on wheel envizio or tirebuyer's photo studio.


----------



## windycityvdub (Jan 21, 2008)

*Re: Slammed European Sedans ... Post 'em Up ... (SVK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SVK* »_









So hot!!! I love the Superb!!!


----------



## The Blue Bunny (Dec 29, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Darkness)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Darkness* »_
Kinda looks computer generated like on wheel envizio or tirebuyer's photo studio.

I was afraid of that...


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (The Blue Bunny)*


----------



## SloTT (Nov 4, 2010)

I know not really a sedan but had to show off my whipski(sold it looking for a new one)


----------



## om617952 (Feb 19, 2009)




----------



## usu (Nov 4, 2010)




----------



## MattySull (May 17, 2006)

Few cars from my club.





2xdvisual 


























































































umpkin:


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## mistral938 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## Big_Bird (Feb 22, 2010)

Great thread :thumbup:


----------



## V.R.6.i.c.k (Nov 1, 2004)

love this thread


----------



## redcabby98 (Jan 24, 2010)

thehomemade1 said:


> yup


year/model?


----------



## Snaak. (Jul 15, 2008)

btw are those oem MB wheels?


----------



## SCVR6 (Dec 13, 2000)

Bauzen said:


> bringing it back...


This is sick!:thumbup:


----------



## Dr.AK (Jul 17, 2007)

mikegilbert said:


>


I know that guy.

He no longer has these wheels, now he's rockin some different Bentleys.

Here's a shoot I did with this car.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/bochmannphoto/sets/72157625108988229/


----------



## hyperformancevw (Mar 15, 2007)




----------



## hyperformancevw (Mar 15, 2007)

i know it's a wagon but...


----------



## DarrenW (Feb 13, 2003)

White Skoda Superb on Porsche Wheels at the Wörthersee Tour 2010 by retromotoring, on Flickr


----------



## konkomania (Apr 18, 2007)

More pics and fitment specs here: http://www.motoringexposure.com/3024/srauto-mercedes-benz-cls63-amg


----------



## hognhominy (Jan 31, 2005)

back the **** up


----------



## euro+tuner (Feb 1, 2007)

MattySull said:


> Few cars from my club.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Any more of this? So beautiful!


----------



## eurodre (Jul 14, 2009)

in on juan!


----------



## Tri Star (Jan 24, 2006)

not slammed ... but pretty damn low.


----------



## Tri Star (Jan 24, 2006)




----------



## Tri Star (Jan 24, 2006)

NUE wheels in 19×10 up front and 19×11 in the rear


----------



## MOJETTAISBETTA (Feb 12, 2002)

BKM


----------



## konigwheels (Nov 12, 2002)

Snaak. said:


> btw are those oem MB wheels?


I believe they are newer TSW wheels.


----------



## Tri Star (Jan 24, 2006)




----------



## Tri Star (Jan 24, 2006)




----------



## Tri Star (Jan 24, 2006)




----------



## Barefoot_ (Nov 15, 2009)

mistral938 said:


>


nice


----------



## vicvega (Feb 20, 2009)




----------



## DJ URO (May 12, 2012)

*Audi dawn*


----------



## DJ URO (May 12, 2012)

*'90 AUDI 100 Turbo*


----------



## LG6R (Oct 20, 2003)

You dug up an old thread to post those? I know you're new and all, but those are nowhere near slammed or even low. Maybe slightly lowered if not stock. 

This is slammed:


----------



## DJ URO (May 12, 2012)

*Audi details*


----------



## DJ URO (May 12, 2012)

*Old school*

Yeah I AM new here and these two are my previous cars I owned five ten years ago, before it was posseble to SLAM for real here in Denmark - air ride was not available, so I had to make do with tuning parts - secondhand lowering springs in this case, lol.
My present GOLF has a 'gevind'-suspension - an ajustable racing suspension. So this VW Golf Mrk. 3 1,8 IS slammed. Getting some black alloys on it soon as the RAIN stops - wll post pics asap. Thanks
DJ URO
:thumbup:


----------



## 71DubBugBug (Dec 3, 2006)

Trusty_Balloon said:


> All these cars would f*** their **** up so bad driving in chicago


but its always nice to dream 

I am shocked when i walk around my mechanics shop and take a look under some of the cars, all stock suspension


----------



## konigwheels (Nov 12, 2002)

I think mine's fairly low...


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## ENRGZR (Oct 11, 2006)




----------



## stwquattro (Dec 7, 2004)

...not that much slammed...but quite okay for winter wheels


----------



## airjor13 (Dec 2, 2013)




----------

